# Silverymoon Campaign - IC



## Breezly (Dec 31, 2003)

This is the Silverymoon Campaign, in character location.

The OC Thread is here: 
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?threadid=72725&goto=newpost

The Rogues Gallery is here:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?threadid=72726&goto=newpost

Posting rules:

1) Official DM posts will be noted with the date and some descriptor, ex: Post 123103 - The day the party all dies.
2) You must respond within 2 days of official posts or be NPC's for that turn.  If you consistently miss this timeline you will be removed from the game.
3) Format your posts as such:

All normal text should be left normal.
All things your character says should be noted in color, pick one you like.
All thoughts you want people to read should be noted in italics
All game mechanics should be noted in bold and in parenthesis.


Example:
Norad the barbarian screams his battle cry to the heavens, "Die by my sword infidels!".  His muscles flex and burn with anger. To himself he muses, _By my honor Ophelia, you will be avenged._.  Sword in hand Norad will move to flay the foul orc that now stands before him. (*5-ft Step to get a flank attack with Filbert, Full-Attack*).

Other than that have fun.  Use the OC thread to talk table-talk or strategies and keep this thread clean for in game stuff.  At the very least, keep the OC stuff to a minimum.  If you have a quick game comment for me, no worries, you can put it here.

Enjoy, we shall begin shortly.

Breezly


----------



## Breezly (Jan 1, 2004)

*Prelude...*

As a reminder, any post that does not contain a date within the title, as this one, is considered a story post and does not require your response.  However, if you want to add in your own flavor text, by all means do so..


_*(From the Silver Marches source book)_
The anchor of the Silver Marches and the most wealthy and important surface cities of he North next to Waterdeep itself, Silverymoon is truly “the Gem of the North”.  

Silverymoon is that rarest of things, a bustling city dominated by trees and beautiful stone buildings.  Old oaks, shadowtops and duskwoods compete with tall, thin spires to touch the sky, and blue leaf trees shade flagstone sidewalks along most of the cobbled streets.  The prevailing style of stonework is flowing curves, as if buildings grew rather than being erected block by block.  Many older buildings are clad in a thin layer of fused royal blue or emerald glass.

Balconies and curving stairs are everywhere, and windowsills, railings and newel-posts are all adorned with herbs and flowers growing in sculpted bowls.  Most dwellings have grass paths leading to sheltered bowers.  Many folk take time every day to lift their harps, pipes, or voices to make music, and things of beauty are more than prized than admired; such design is expected.

It is here that we begin our journey…

Prelude, Midwinter, 1372DR

It is the High Festival of Winter, the feast that traditionally is the best day to make or renew alliances.  Nobles and monarchs mark the day with this traditional feast to celebrate the halfway point of winter.  The commoners enjoy the celebration a bit less, they call it Deadwinter Day as it is mainly an indication that the winter is still here and there are hard times still to come.

The city of Silverymoon is active with festivals and feasts scattered throughout the city.  Life in the city is good.  The winter has been cold, but relatively quiet.  The harvest was better than expected so the feast of midwinter is grander than years past.  The Market is bustling with activity, which is where you find yourself now…

Tsoren Gildersham, native of Luskan, wanders the market picking up a few trinkets here and there.  Having traveled from Luskan with a merchant caravan earlier in the winter, Tsoren has good grounding on the environs of Silverymoon.  Tsoren has been able to support himself since his arrival by spending his time with games of chance and drinking at the various inns. The Market affords him good opportunities for further financial ‘gain’.

Silestrea Morand has lived in Silverymoon all her life.  Her natural magical talents makes Silverymoon a logical place to enhance her talents so she has never seen a need to leave.  With her father often gone on business to the south, Silestrea and her mother often find time to work on her sorcerous talents.  She aspires to join Arkhen’s Invocatorium, but she has not yet saved enough for the high tuition prices.  But, for today, Silestra wanders the market in search of a few fine silks.

Sitting in a chair, out of the way of the market traffic, sits Dain Bramage, Dwarven prince in exile.  Smoking from his hand crafted wooden pipe, Dain observes the people pass by him, smiles on their faces, and laughter in the air.  The smells of ale and mead waft out of the nearby taverns, catching Dain’s attention, but he remains stoic in his chair.  Much has happened to Dain over the past few months, a weight even great for a dwarf of his stature.  Every once in a while he looks over his shoulder, but whether he looks longingly at the tavern or seeks something from his past, only Dain would be able to say.

To say that Enalia Astariat turned a few heads in the Market of Silverymoon would not fairly describe her reception.  The traditional peaceful feast gives opportunity for one to make peace with ones enemies, but Enalia looks nothing like a token of such sentiment.  Having recently arrived from the Moonwood, Enalia is decked out in her armor, longsword strapped across her back, nestled next to her longbow.  Enalia looks every bit the warrior, a stark contrast to the revelry around her.

Aram was finally released from his duties for the day.  The Children of the Starry Quill, Mystra’s information gatherers and preservers of magical knowledge have a little known order of monks.  These monks serve as liaisons to other orders and keepers of the arcane.  Aram, a promising monk within the order, has found some time to walk the Market.  His time in the libraries and serving as the eyes and ears of the order has proven to be difficult work.  For now, Aram is enjoying a few hours of peace amongst the denizens of Silverymoon.

Fizzlewikk Schlickenbahb, a prince among halflings, or so he would tell you.  Seeing the Market as more of an ‘opportunity’ to increase his fortunes than a festival of, Fizzle wanders amongst the people singing songs, dancing and lifting more than a few purses.  Never one to shy away from the crowd, Fizzle finds interest in everyone and everything.  A recent transplant from Waterdeep, Fizzle finds the city of Silverymoon to be more to his liking; a chance to be judged on his merits, not on his past.

Wonderment and awe are reflected in the eyes of Willow.  Having just arrived from the High Forest, Willow is taken aback by the sheer immensity of the city and the diversity of the culture.  More than a few stare in her direction, obvious they have not seen many of her kind in the city, but they smile and welcome her nonetheless.  Wandering the Market, Willow recalls her dream and knows now that this is the city she had seen.  Why she needs to be here she does not know.  For now, se takes in the sites and sounds of the city, so different from her native High Forest.

And now, the adventure begins…


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 1, 2004)

*Enalia Estariat, female moon elf Barbarian 1*

Enalia walks through the marketplace, drinking in the scenes before her. _This is truly amazing,_ she thinks to herself in wonder. _I had hoped to learn more in this city, but this is much bigger than I had expected! Surely there will be sages who can teach me how to better use my skills._ She continues along, seemingly oblivious to the stares she receives from passersby. After several minutes, she pauses long enough to politely ask the nearest stall keep, "Is there a temple to Corellon Larethian in this city? I wish to make an offering in thanks for my safe passage."


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 1, 2004)

*Dain*

Dain wearily and warily rises from his seat after finishing his pipe and his glass of warm cow's milk.  _This cow is truly a magnificent animal.  Must better than the milk of the asp beatle.  I must find a way to get this sort of thing for the dwarves when I am King....if I become king..._

He begins to walk down the market, slowly, eyes constantly moving about, lingering particularly on any dwarf he meets, though he is seen to pull his hood tighter around his face when he sees one of his own kind.


----------



## Breezly (Jan 1, 2004)

*Post 010104 – The Shadow of Midwinter, 1372DR*

As the festival continues, you lose yourselves in the merriment and activity of those in the Market.  Bards are singing all of the crowd favorites, there is dancing in the streets.  The smiles of the merchants and patrons speak of cordial trading.  The smells of the food mingles through the crowds attracting the hungry to the source.  All is well with the city of Silverymoon.

You feel the chill almost before it is upon you.  Fear, its icy cold grip reaches into your very soul causing you to cringe and shiver.  A long shadow is cast over the Market and the songs are replaced by the screams of the terrified.  The shadow passes and soon its source comes into view, and you now know the source of your fear.  From out of a nightmare comes the very real terror of an ancient dragon, casting its shadow over the city.  Terror grips you and you want to run, but find you lack the strength.  You want to scream but there is no breath in your lungs.  You want to look away, but find that you cannot take your eyes away.  The green scales of the dragon shimmer in the daylight as it turns above the city, as if to show the citizens of Silverymoon its true power.  Never in your life have you seen such a creature of immense size and power.  From the streets bolts of lighting and fire shoot up towards the creature.  The Knights in Silver regain some of their composure and start to rally in the market, forming up in their battle formations.

The dragon completes its turn over Silverymoon, the wind generated by its passing over ripples through the Market, tents, flags and clothing all fill with the strong breeze.  Circling lower, the dragon finally unfurls its wings and slows, perching at the apex of the Moonbridge.  Utter terror fills you as the huge dragon scans the city.  Once again magical attacks are launched at the creature as fire, lighting and other offensive spells blast at the dragon from all points throughout the city.  A concentration of magical energy is launched from the area of the magical colleges, but, as with the other magic, it disperses as it reaches the dragon.  Mockingly, the creature laughs as the attacks slow and then finally cease.  Its deep laughter speaks of countless ages of life; its voice holds such power to keep you frozen where you stand.

“Fools.  You cannot harm me with your useless magic.  I could destroy you if I deemed and level this city to the very ground.  Long have I slept in the shadow of you meaningless wretches.  Long have I watched you from my domain.  Your pitiful magic and your foolish sense of safety thinking your Wards could keep me out.  Did you think you were safe from me?  From Garlyntraxil?  Your useless boring lives should be forfeit to me.”

The dragon Garlyntraxil pauses momentarily to sweep a small contingent of Knights in Silver off the Monbridge.  With a pass of is great tail the Knights are easily pushed away from the Dragon.  You can see their silver forms plunge the 60 feet from the bridge into the River Rauvin below.

“Had I want to destroy this city I could easily remove you from the maps of Faerun.  But that would be so unchallenging.  You bore me and I long for something more entertaining.  So, I offer you this one chance for survival, one chance to save the fate of Silverymoon from certain death.  A little sport, if you will, some entertainment for me.”

With that, the dragon lifts its great arm above his head and sweeps it across its body.  Streaks of green light fly out of its hands and move towards the Market.  Fearing for their lives, the people of the Market scatter to seek shelter, but you find that your legs cannot move.  The lights flash with a bright green brilliance, as they get closer to you.  As the lights hit the ground you hear a loud clink as if the lights were made of glass.  Green orbs form from the light as they continue to bounce along the ground.  Some of the green orbs bounce of tents, or walls or other people, but each shape continues to move closer to each of you.  As the orbs close in, you put up your hands defensively; almost trying to avoid whatever secrets they hold.  Almost as one, each of you catches one of the orbs in your hand.  Looking at them, they are no larger than a human fist.  The swirling green mist within the orbs moves about a dark, dragon like eye at the center.   After a few seconds, a bright flash emanates from the orbs and you lose your vision momentarily.  When you vision returns you seen a deep green bracer affixed to your right arms.  In the center of each of the bracers is the green orb, the dark center appearing to be looking at you.  You try to remove the bracer, but you cannot find a clasp or any means of removing it from your arm.  Your attention is drawn back to the Moonbridge as the dragon speaks.

“You who now bear the Eye of Garlyntraxil now hold the fate of Silverymoon.  You will learn of your task at first light tomorrow.  Should you fail in what I lay before you, your lives and those of the city of Silverymoon shall be forfeit.  With my eye, know that I see all and know all.  You cannot escape this fate.”

With that, the dragon unfurls its wings and lifts off the Moonbridge.  Sweeping low over the Market, the green dragon passes close over your heads.  The feeling returns to your legs and the fear is lifted.  It is then you realize that you are standing alone in the Market.  Looking around you see six others with the same stunned look on their faces, the same bracer affixed to their right arm.

From the lower streets of the Market a contingent of Knights in Silver move towards you.   The contingent stops in the center of the market and looks at each of you.  “I am Sernius Alathar, Commander of the Knights in Silver.  The High Lady Alustriel requests an audience with you.  Will you accompany me?”   The last sounds more like a command then an order.

What do you do?


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 1, 2004)

*Dain*

"Oh, um.  Sure thing."


----------



## ControlFreak (Jan 1, 2004)

*Tsoren Gildersham - Human Rog1*

Tsoren looks down at his arm and then up at the knight. He pauses, trying to come up with some way out of this predicament. His gaze returns to his arm and he sighs deeply.

"Yeah ... why not," he says and falls in with the other lucky winners.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 2, 2004)

*Willow, female wood elf druid*

_“If this is, what is your request,”_ the wood elf girl says with her enchanting voice, but she is neither addressing the knight nor those that share her fate, _“then I'll follow this path along to whereever it might take me.”_

She then turns towards the knight and bows slightly. _“I will.”_

_“My name is Willow, well met, strangers,”_ she finally says, turning her eyes between the other folks present.


----------



## WonkaMania (Jan 2, 2004)

*Fizzlewikk*

Fizzlewikk watches in horror as the Dragon soars over the city, magical attacks effortlessly aimed towards it. He finds himself frozen and unable to move from fear at first, but then it seems that a different sensation comes over him. Fizzi finds himself mesmerized by this huge creature... Such grace it has in it's flight over the city, such a powerful commanding aura it gives off. _I've read about such creatures, but never before have I seen one! I hadn't actually believed they grew to be this big!_

 Fizzlewikk seems to snap out of it as he listens to the Dragon talk, and destinctively remembers that it proclaimed it's named to be Garlyntraxil. He hears the Dragon speak of how it could have wiped out this city if it wanted to, but that doing so would be boring for the creature and instead, it was seeking some entertainment, a kind of sport. Fizzi continues to look on as the Dragon casts some sort of magical spell and produces 7 green lights that streak out from it. Fizzlewikk becomes aware of one of the green lights and becomes transfixed on it. This beam of light is heading straight for him. He watches (head inquisitively cocked to the left, mouth slightly agape in amazment) as it slams into the ground with a crystalinne clink and morphs into a green orb, bouncing off of the ground and off the back of some poor old man's head, before realizing it's about to slam right into his face! After catching the orb and the bright green flash, Fizzlewikk now stands in complete awe at the deep green bracer that is afixed to his forearm that contains the orb with it's swirling mists that seem to look out at him.

 Fizzi's head snaps back up as Garlyntraxil speaks, revealing that those that now wear the "Eye of Garlyntraxil" shall be responsible for Silverymoon's fate. After watching the powerful Dragon once more take to the skies, Fizzle's eyes return to the bracer..

_This... this...... is absolutely amazing!_ he pauses for a moment to clear his head. _How many days has it been since I've left the halfling community just outside of Waterdeep? The community where no one paid any attention to me and my brothers and sisters constantly told me that I was too young or too weak to do anything of value? Hah! In such a short amount of time after leaving I've been chosen by a truely powerful Dragon to decide the fate of a city that almost rivals Waterdeep itself in size!_ A wide, innocent smile is seen on Fizzlewikk's face accompanied by a starry-eyed gaze as he talks himself into delusions of grandeur. The smile quickly fades however.. _Yeah.. right, this is all just some liquor-induced dream. I guess there really was a reason Mom never let me drink her homemade schnapps.._

Fizzlewikk shakes his head and snaps out of it and looks puzzingly at the group of Knights that have approached him as well as 6 others that wear the same bracer on their arms. They are starring at him, as if they have been expecting him to say something. _Oh by the fate of Brandobaris, this really *is* happening!_ Fizzle's eyes widen and he smiles as if in ignorant bliss up the people starring at him. After quite a few more uncomfortable seconds of silence, Sernius Alathar restates his demand/request to Fizzlewikk. (ooc- I imagine Fizziwikk talking in what would be recognized in the real world as an "australian" accent) "The High Lady Alustriel?" Fizzi asks inquisitively. _Hmm.. she sounds important!_ He then puffs his chest out and says "Yes, the name is Fizzlewikk Schlickenbahb and I shall accompany ye off to see this High Lady Alustriel! Lead on good Sir!"


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 2, 2004)

Enalia gapes at the dragon, awed and frightened at once. _By the gods . . ._ Time seems to slow as the dragon speaks and the bracers afix themselves to the "chosen ones," and yet when the market is cleared, Enalia finds she has just opened her mouth to speak a denial of the dragon's presence at all. She shuts it abruptly as the knights come forward. When they ask the group to accompany them, she nods and thinks to herself, _The Lady Alustriel!_

"My name is Enalia Astariat," she replies to Willow. "It is . . . nice to meet you as well, though it causes me to wonder why we were chosen. What have we in common that a dragon and the Lady would want us?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 2, 2004)

*Silestrea Morand, half-elf sorceress*

Silestrea stares in horror as the green orb bounds in her direction. Reflexively throwing her hands up in front of her face, the eye lands directly in her palm.  As it transforms into the bracer, grafting itself to her arm, she claws at it in utter terror.  Realizing that she has been screaming and that her upper arm is now red from scratches she quiets and holds her arm close to her body.  Looking around for the first time, numbness sets in as the realisation of what the dragon said dawns on her.  _The others here all bear the same mark. They were all thrown together in this too._ she thinks to herself.  Perhaps things wont be so bad with the company assembled here.

As the knights reign in, her look turns to one of awe.  She has always loved watching the Knights in Silver hoping one day to join their ranks as a Spellguard.  She listens to Sir Alathar and is amazed to here that the High Lady Alustriel wants to see her. To See Her!  The High Lady has been her role model for so long, but never had she dreamed of meeting the most amazing woman in the city.  "Yes, of course. Please Sir Knight lead on." she stammers, all of a sudden self-conscious of her tone.


----------



## Zerth (Jan 2, 2004)

*Aram, half-elf monk*

It all happened so fast, that at first Aram didn't know what to say or even think. He had thought this was going to be the one day of the year even a monk could relax and observe in peace the busy festival activities, all the excitement and joy, that always filled the city this time of the year. But no, this was nothing like all the previous years had been. Come to think of it, there would probably never going to be a day like this in his life again. 

When Aram managed to gather his wandering thoughts, there was only one thing in his mind. _"Fate."_ He realized he hadn't really even tried to dodge the green orb just minutes earlier. _"Fate." _He hadn't tried to remove the strange bracer on his arm, he knew it was in vain. _"Fate."_ And what were the last words of the great dragon Garlyntraxil? "You cannot escape this fate."

The usually observant monk didn't even notice the approaching knights and some other people wearing similar bracers gathering near him. "Yes, fate...", was all he muttered, when the voice of the knight commander brought him back from the depths of his mind. Quickly realizing the seriousness of the matter Aram answered simply, "Yes, commander. I am honored to go with you."

"And I am Aram, monk from the order of Mystra," he said to continue the introductions Willow began. "I am glad I can share this fate with such honorable companions," Aram continued bowing politely to everyone at present.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 2, 2004)

*Silestrea Morand, half-elf sorceress*

Realizing that she had forgotten to introduce herself to those around her, Silestrea stands as tall as she can manage and says, "Oh um I forget myself let me introduce myself, I am Silestrea Morand of Silverymoon. I guess we are fated as Aram here says.  Please call me Sil."


----------



## Thanee (Jan 2, 2004)

*Willow, female wood elf druid*

Willow nods at Enalia. _“We'll soon find out.”_ 

A white wolf looks at the group from behind some grates at a deserted market stand, where he had taken cover from the dragon's "attack". He seems reluctant to enter the widely spaced marketplace once more and looks around for any signs of the huge green lizard.

Willow gestures the animal to come closer, which immediately follows her request. A few rewarding strokes later, she stands back up and smiles at her new aquaintances. _“And this here is Ivory, he accompanies me whereever I go.”_


----------



## ControlFreak (Jan 2, 2004)

*Tsoren Gildersham - Human Rog1*

As the group is walking, I assume they are drawing quite a bit of stares from the people in the city. Tsoren will try to stay as close to the center as possible so as not to draw too much attention to himself.

In his head, Tsoren goes over everything he's done since getting to Silverymoon to figure out which "thing" caught the attention of a dragon. Nothing notable comes to mind.

He says, "Hello Willow .. Fizzlesomething .. umm .. Aram .. and .. well everyone, I'm Tsoren." He glances at Aram and continues, "and I don't believe in fate."

Tsoren turns to the knight, "so sir, who is this High Lady Alustriel?"


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 2, 2004)

As they walk, Enalia keeps looking around her, drinking in the sights of the city, even with the threat of the dragon looming in the background of her thoughts.


----------



## Zerth (Jan 2, 2004)

*Aram, half-elf monk*



			
				ControlFreak said:
			
		

> He glances at Aram and continues, "and I don't believe in fate."



Aram smiles briefly. "Some call it fate, to others it's luck or misfortune. But whatever it is, it has brought us together and only that matters in the end, my friend."


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 2, 2004)

*Dain - dwarven ranger*

Dain seems embarrassed at all the attention they are getting, and none too pleased with it.  He pulls his grey hood up over his head, and doens't look at anyone as they walk with the knights.


----------



## Breezly (Jan 2, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> "My name is Enalia Astariat," she replies to Willow. "It is . . . nice to meet you as well, though it causes me to wonder why we were chosen. What have we in common that a dragon and the Lady would want us?"




Sernius Alathar looks to Enalia and Willow as a contingent of Knights in Silver forms around the group.  "Something in common?  Nay my lady, I think it was mere chance.  By word of it, those baubles were bouncing about the Market and luck only brought them to you."

With that, the small detachment of Knight in Silver surround the party, 8 to either side of you column formation with Sernius Alathar at the lead.  

Looking around, the Market is in disarray.  The tents are scattered from the wind and the people trying to escape.  Many of them are moving about the plaza now, some looking up to the sky, others looking at you.  A mix of fear and wonder fill their eyes as you start to proceed past them.  

Looking down to the bracers, the eye seems to move within the orb.  You are unsure as to the metal of the bracer, but it is light and hard, made of a green substance you have never seen before.  And, as before, there seems to be no means of removing it.

Breezly


----------



## Thanee (Jan 2, 2004)

*Willow, female wood elf druid*

As they walk towards the palace of the High Lady Alustriel, Willow also looks around curiously, trying to get a good impression of this place. She hasn't been to this city - or any city of this magnificience - in all her life. Ivory is staying close to her, the wolf is obviously well-trained.


----------



## WonkaMania (Jan 2, 2004)

*Fizzlewikk Schlickenbahb*

Fizzlewikk stands among the strangers listening to them speak. He hears Aram speak of of "fate" and nods his head in agreement, still half listening, half just re-playing in his mind the events that just happened.

He hears Tsoren say 







			
				ControlFreak said:
			
		

> "Hello Willow .. Fizzlesomething .. umm .. Aram .. and .. well everyone, I'm Tsoren."



and quickly responds with "The name's Fizzlewikk. Fizzlewikk Schlickenbahb, but you can call me Fizz. Or Fizzle.. or Fizzi.. or Fizziwikk.. hell mate, just get it something close and I'll answer!"

Fizzlewikk hears Sernius Alathar say that it was but mere luck that the orbs where brought to them but shakes his head in disagreement. _Nay, twas not just luck.. we where chosen!_ He mutters softly to himself "not just luck...chosen....yes, chosen! Fizzlations, Chosen of Garlyntraxil!"

The innocent child-like smile returns to Fizzi's face as he proudly walks among the Knights and the others with the bracers on their arms. He watches the people looking at them as they walk along. Fizzi notices the Dwarf pull his gray hood up over his head and seem to hide from the looks of others. Fizzlewikk turns to the dwarf and says "What's wrong mate, aren't ye glad to have been chosen for this grand honor!"


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 2, 2004)

*Dain*

Dain, turns his head slowly and glares at the halfling. Then turns his head back. After a moment he says. "Ain't no honor being picked by a dragon. Grand Death and suffering more like."


----------



## ControlFreak (Jan 2, 2004)

*Tsoren Gildersham - Human Rog1*



			
				WonkaMania said:
			
		

> and quickly responds with "The name's Fizzlewikk. Fizzlewikk Schlickenbahb, but you can call me Fizz. Or Fizzle.. or Fizzi.. or Fizziwikk.. hell mate, just get it something close and I'll answer!"



"Hmm .. ok .. Fizz sounds good. You can call me Tsor .. uhh .. I guess Tsor." Tsoren looks at the ground for a second, looks back up and continues, "you know Fizz, feel free to call me whatever you like. I don't expect I'll live much past the morning, so I don't see how it matters. I mean ... a dragon!? A dragon?" Tsoren sighs and says quietly, "No, I don't expect any of us will live much past the dragon's next visit."


----------



## Zerth (Jan 3, 2004)

*Aram, half-elf monk*

"Our situation is dire indeed, but you worry too much, Tsoren," Aram says as he is walking ahead. "If the dragon had simply wanted to kill us we wouldn't be having this conversation." Aram pauses, lets his gaze wander around his beloved Silverymoon and continues, "I don't know that much about dragons, but I do know enough to say we can expect anything from a creature so powerful. I do not think we are simply going to die tomorrow morning, no. Why all this trouble to slay some puny creatures? Still, it's better not get ahead of things, we should wait and hear what the city elders have to say before we drown ourselves in doubt and worry."


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 3, 2004)

Enalia nods at Dain's comment and continues the trip soberly onward, silently contemplating the turn of events. The scene continues to play out in her mind, agonizingly slowly and yet still too fast to do anything more than open her mouth. She glances around the party, analyzing each member, particularly the one who had been screaming, Silestrea, her name was.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 3, 2004)

*Silestrea Morand, half-elf sorceress*

After her brief introduction, Sil seems to retreat into herself. Still a little rattled by the whole dragon thing, Silestrea lets herself be taken along with the group.  The arrival of the dragon, then the knights and now the thought of meeting the High Lady have all left her dazed.  Shocked a bit from her reverie, she looks around at those she is with trying to see what they might have in common.


----------



## Breezly (Jan 3, 2004)

*Post 010304 - Friends in High Places?*

Post 010304 – Friends in High Places?

The Knights in Silver continue to lead you through the streets of Silverymoon.  Rumor of your coming precedes you and people seem to stop and be silent as your procession passes.  A few point and speak to another nearby.  The attention of the city is quite focused on you.

As you make your way through the city, you become aware of the High Palace looming in the distance.  A soaring, spired castle of thick stone clad in white marble, the High Palace lies near the heart of the city and draws the eye of all who pass nearby.  The merlons of its crenelated battlements are carved in the likeness of unicorns’ heads.

As you approach the gates, other Knights in Silver, more ornately armored salute the Knight Commander and make way the gates, allowing you to pass inside the outer chambers.  You feel a very strong sense of magic pass over you as you enter within.

Inside, the palace features lofty ceilings, gleaming marble floors, hanging plants, tapestries, and white relief-carved walls showing scenes of flowers, vines, ferns and trees.
_*(From the Silver Marches Sourcebook)_

All about the inside of the palace, more Knights in Silver adorned as the gate wardens are seen.  Additionally, various others walk the halls, some of which you identify as members of the Spellguard, the Arcane might of the High Palace.

You are led into the central tower of the palace, called the Moonshield.  You continue through the Unicorn Gate in the west wall and ascend the Silver Stair and met be various staff in the Hall of Greeting.  The steward then takes the lead and directs you to the central audience chamber.  From the outside of the chamber you can hear raised voices, though you cannot make out what is said.  The steward rings a small bell on the outside of the door and it is opened from within.  

You are led through a small foyer and then under to grand arches at the eastern end of the chamber.  The room is filled with various people of obvious power.  There are a number of wizard types at the far end of the hall, some elven, half-even and human.  As you enter the hall, the heated discussion comes to an end, and all eyes are on you.  You are led to the Silver Throne and the Moon Seat.  Seated upon the Silver Throne can only be the High Lady Alustriel.  Upon the moon seat is a human mage whom you are not sure of his name.

As you approach, the High Lady speaks, her voice melodious, yet full of strength and power.

“Welcome friends, I am Lady Alustriel.  Much has happened this day and we would speak to you at length, but first, step forth and be recognized.  Who is it that upon your shoulders now rests the fate of Silverymoon?”


----------



## Zerth (Jan 3, 2004)

*Aram, half-elf monk*

Although he is awed by sight of the High Lady, Aram has prior experience speaking to persons in high stature, a skill he has been taught by the Order of Mystra. 

With the confidence coming from his training, Aram steps forward to speak first, "Greetings most High and Noble Lady. Aram, monk from the local order of Mystra, is at your service." That said, Aram bows in courtly fashion and steps back, letting others introduce themselves.


----------



## WonkaMania (Jan 3, 2004)

*Fizzlewikk Schlickenbahb - Halfling Rogue*

Before marching off towards the palace Fizzlewikk once again finds himself agreeing with Aram's words. _I certainly like this one, he's very wise indeed. If the dragon had wanted to kill us outright, it would have certainly done so already._

 As the chosen ones (which is what Fizzlewikk has come to refer to those of them that are wearing the green Eye of Garlyntraxil) marched off towards the palace accompanied by the Knights in Silver, Fizzi became aware of all the people that where stopping and lining up to view them. Fizzlewikk basks in all the attention! _This.. this is still just so amazing! Look at all these people looking up to us!_ Fizzlewikk grins from ear to ear in pure joy.

 As they make their way into the palace he notices the differences in the gaurd's armor and the pure beauty of this structure and all of it's decorations. His look of joy turns into a look of awe at how big this all is.. (the size of the palace, and the scope of what is happening) He enters the grand chamber along with the others and hears the High Lady Alustriel speak


			
				Breezly said:
			
		

> “Welcome friends, I am Lady Alustriel.  Much has happened this day and we would speak to you at length, but first, step forth and be recognized.  Who is it that upon your shoulders now rests the fate of Silverymoon?”




 Fizzlewikk wastes no time in trying to be the first to step forward, but Aram beats him to it and he pauses for a moment to let him speak. After Aram steps back, Fizzi quickly steps forward, and noticeably puffing out his small child-like chest in a proud manner says "Greetings M'lady" and pauses a moment to take a bow before her (being a bit awkward in doing so as he has never done anything like this before except in some make-believe games) and then returning upright before continuing  "My name is Fizzlewikk Schlickenbahb of Waterdeep, and I am proud to have this honor placed upon me to decide the fate of Silverymoon! Rest assured that I will not let you down in this task!" Fizziwikk continues to keep his small chest puffed out and places his hands upon his hips and smiles widely. After a few awkward moments he looks back at the others and sees them waiting for him to be done and he bows once more to the High Lady and steps backwards into the group.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 3, 2004)

*Dain - dwarven ranger*

Dain glances around reluctantly, but then steps forward. "Greetings M'Lady. I assure you I have no idea why I was selected by this dragon. I've never had any dealings with it. I am but a poor dwarven mercenary, trying to make a living. In an honest fashion, of course. My name is Dain, uh, Bramage."


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 4, 2004)

*Enalia, elven barbarian*

As they walk and begin to draw more and more attention, Enalia subtlely tries to hide the Eye affixed to her arm, holding it close to her stomach and covering it with her other arm as best she can. _All this attention. I was hoping to spend my time here in silence and contemplation._ She shakes her head at the turn of events.

When she first spots the castle, she gawks openly. _So much stone! It is so large! Why do they need such huge fortifications, such amounts of rock?_ As they approach, and then after they enter, she thinks to herself, _It is quite beautiful . . . But so wasteful._

Enalia tries her best not to look like a provincial. _I never asked to be here, I never wanted to leave home. And yet here I am, picked out of a crowd by a dragon, and I refuse to think that these choices were random, and about to meet the Lady Alustriel!_ When they enter the room, and the Lady speaks, Enalia can't help but drop to one knee in a low bow. When Dain finishes, Enalia lifts her head and says breathlessly, "My Lady," before bowing again. "I am Enalia Astariat, of the Moonwood. I am at your service," she finishes, speaking to Alustriel's knees, not daring to look her in the face. She then bows again, this time keeping her head down.


----------



## ControlFreak (Jan 4, 2004)

*Tsoren Gildersham - Human Rog1*

Tsoren quickly says, "I am Tsoren Gildersham," and as the others begin taking he slinks back behind Aram. He briefly scans the room for anyone he has .. umm .. had dealings with, and seeing none he relaxes slightly but does his best not to be noticed.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 4, 2004)

*Willow, female wood elf druid*

_Yes, this is the path that was chosen for me,_ Willow thinks to herself, while watching the unicorn carvings at the palace. She is so busy watching the surroundings and the beautiful buildings, that she doesn't pay much attention to the onlookers staring at the unusual group.

As they enter the palace, Willow is still lost in her own thoughts and only as the Lady Alustriel speaks, she is drawn back to the scene and listens carefully. When it's her turn to introduce, she steps forward and bows down slightly only to get back into the proudful stance of her people.

_I am Willow, sentinel of the High Forest and servitor of the Forest Queen. I will follow this path, that she has laid before me and which has led me here._


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Silestrea Morand, half-elf sorceress*

"_Suilanna_, High Lady, I am Silestrea Morand, citizen of Silverymoon." she says, trying to greet the high lady in her mother's elvish tongue.  Still in awe of her surroundings, she is starting to get a grip on things especially under the gaze of her idol.


----------



## Breezly (Jan 4, 2004)

*Well done thus far...*

Well done everyone.  I am awarding each of you 50exp for your timely and fantastic responses.

I shall get to the next post today and respond to your introductions as well.

Breezly


----------



## Breezly (Jan 4, 2004)

*Alustriel to Aram*



			
				Zerth said:
			
		

> Although he is awed by sight of the High Lady, Aram has prior experience speaking to persons in high stature, a skill he has been taught by the Order of Mystra.
> 
> With the confidence coming from his training, Aram steps forward to speak first, "Greetings most High and Noble Lady. Aram, monk from the local order of Mystra, is at your service." That said, Aram bows in courtly fashion and steps back, letting others introduce themselves.




"The blessings of the Mystra to you Aram.  It is good to see another of Mystra's children",  Alustriel says.

Aram, being a monk in the order of Mystra you know that Alustriel is one of the Chosen of Mystra.

Breezly


----------



## Breezly (Jan 4, 2004)

*Alustriel to Fizz*



			
				WonkaMania said:
			
		

> "Greetings M'lady" and pauses a moment to take a bow before her (being a bit awkward in doing so as he has never done anything like this before except in some make-believe games) and then returning upright before continuing  "My name is Fizzlewikk Schlickenbahb of Waterdeep, and I am proud to have this honor placed upon me to decide the fate of Silverymoon! Rest assured that I will not let you down in this task!"




"You are welcome in Silverymoon Master Fizzlewikk.  You are a long way from Waterdeep and much now lies on your shoulders, though we do not know what as yet.  We shall see what the future holds for you," adds Alustriel.

Breezly


----------



## Breezly (Jan 4, 2004)

*Alustriel to Dain*



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> Dain glances around reluctantly, but then steps forward. "Greetings M'Lady. I assure you I have no idea why I was selected by this dragon. I've never had any dealings with it. I am but a poor dwarven mercenary, trying to make a living. In an honest fashion, of course. My name is Dain, uh, Bramage."




"None of us knows what is in store for us or why you were chosen Master Dwarf.  We are not here to judge, but to try and decide the future.  Your strength and your courage will now measure you," Alustriel speaks to Dain.

Breezly


----------



## Breezly (Jan 4, 2004)

*Alustriel to Enalia*



			
				Seonaid said:
			
		

> When Dain finishes, Enalia lifts her head and says breathlessly, "My Lady," before bowing again. "I am Enalia Astariat, of the Moonwood. I am at your service," she finishes, speaking to Alustriel's knees, not daring to look her in the face. She then bows again, this time keeping her head down.




"Rise Enalia Astariat.  It seems it is we who should bow to you.  You are welcome here in Silverymoon so be at peace,"   Alustriel motions for you to rise.

Breezly


----------



## Breezly (Jan 4, 2004)

*Alustriel to Tsoren*



			
				ControlFreak said:
			
		

> Tsoren quickly says, "I am Tsoren Gildersham," and as the others begin taking he slinks back behind Aram. He briefly scans the room for anyone he has .. umm .. had dealings with, and seeing none he relaxes slightly but does his best not to be noticed.




"Well met Tsoren Gildersham,"  Alustriel adds with a slight grin.

Tsoren, you see no one in the room with we had which you have had prior dealings, though you get a sense that many of the people in the room are looking at you with much more purpose than just to bear witness.

Breezly


----------



## Breezly (Jan 4, 2004)

*Alustriel to Willow*



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _I am Willow, sentinel of the High Forest and servitor of the Forest Queen. I will follow this path, that she has laid before me and which has led me here._




"You have the thanks of Silverymoon Willow.  It is not often we see any of your brethren from the High Forest in Silverymoon.  May you continue to walk with the grace of the Forest Queen," Alustriel adds with a nod.

Breezly


----------



## Breezly (Jan 4, 2004)

*Alustriel to Silestrea*



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "_Suilanna_, High Lady, I am Silestrea Morand, citizen of Silverymoon." she says, trying to greet the high lady in her mother's elvish tongue.  Still in awe of her surroundings, she is starting to get a grip on things especially under the gaze of her idol.




Alustriel smiles, 'Elen sila lumenn omentilmo Silestrea.  It is good to see another of Silverymoon's own here to bear this burden."

Breezly


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 5, 2004)

*Enalia Astariat, female elven barbarian 1*

Enalia rises when told to do so, still averting her gaze from Alustriel's face. _Peace, the Lady says. What a fleeting thing,_ she thinks to herself somewhat sadly. She stands motionless, waiting for the audience to end, for someone to tell her what comes next.


----------



## Breezly (Jan 5, 2004)

*Post 010404 – The Future Revealed*

Post 010404 – The Future Revealed

After the introductions, Alustriel motions you to join her in one of the side chambers.  Within the chamber, a table has been set with various food and drink.

“Please, sit for a while and enjoy a meal, if you can.  I must take council in the main audience hall and cannot attend to you, but I shall return after our…discussions.  There is much that must be considered and I am afraid that it will be a long night.  I have made arrangements for you to stay in the high palace.  If there are messages that you need to be carried, I will make sure that this is attended to.”

With that Alustriel takes her leave.  In front of you is the most spectacular meal you have ever seen.  Now that you have finally taken a moment to relax, if that is possible, you find that you are afforded the most delicious meal, complete with all of the trimmings.  While you eat, you can here the discussions taking place in the main hall.  You cannot hear or understand many of the conversations, occasionally, you hear raised voices, though you cannot tell the source of them:

“This is insane, let’s just find this dragon and kill him where he sleeps…”

“We are not going to put the fate of Silverymoon in the hands of some whelps…”

“You will stay and you will listen…”

The discussions last for hours, though with the mix of food and drink, it does not seem that long.  You are left to yourselves for the most part, attendants do come in to remove an empty plate or refill a glass.  At one point, a human male enters your side chamber, along with a helf-elven male.  Both exude obvious power.  The human male speaks first, “I am High Mage Taern Hornblade, ruler of the city of Silverymoon.  High Lady Alustriel is the ruler of the Silver Marches, but my voice holds sway in Silverymoon, though her council and voice is well respected.  This is Jorus Azuremantle, leader of the Spellguard of Silverymoon.  (He nods to you).  We would like to look at those bracers if you don’t mind.”   This last is said more as a command than an actual question.  Willow is closest to him, and you offer your bracer to him.  Both Taern and Jorus spend a bit of time looking at the bracers.  At one point, the bracers take on a slight greenish glow.  Taern then puts both hands on the bracer and speaks words of arcane power.  The bracer starts to feel hot to Willow and slowly the glow of the bracer starts to enhance in strength.  You are forced to all shade your eyes before a blast of magical energy knocks you to the floor and sends Taern hurtling back into the main hall.  Jorus has a look of absolute amazement on his face.  He leaves you for a moment and moves out into the hall.  The rest of you manage to get to your feet just as Jorus and Taern come back into the room.  Taern looks worn and his voice is weak when he speaks to you.  “It seems your bracers are not coming off.  Whatever faces us in the morning, it is your burden to bear.  I should say that they are made from some dragon scale material and they will afford you some protection  *(Bracers of Natural Armor +1).* For now, I must bid you a good evening."   Jorus and Taern take their leave.   
In the hall you here voices speaking, some of them once again raised, but you cannot make out the details.  After a few minutes Alustriel returns.

“The evening is getting late and from what the High Mage has spoken, there is nothing we can do to remove the bracers from your arms, save removing your arm altogether.  We still do not know what the dragon seeks, but know that you have the backing of Silverymoon and the Silver Marches, for this affects us all.  It is a difficult burden to bear, especially so young in your lives.  But I will do what I can.  I will grant you one request, if I can, within the limits of my power, to aid you in this quest.  There are limits to my power as the Silver Marches is ever pressed from within as well as without.  So, tell me friends, before you retire, let your requests be known to me.”

What do you ask and what do you do before retiring for the evening?

Breezly


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 5, 2004)

*Enalia Astariat, moon elf barbarian 1*

Enalia is ushered into the room. Once inside and unattended for a moment, she allows herself a moment of peace, and takes a deep breath. Releasing it slowly, she loosens her pack and sets her belongings on the ground gently. Her longsword she keeps strapped to her back, as if unable to remove it. She is still faintly awed by the entire circumstance and wanders around the room for a few moments before settling at the table, where she eats as can be expected of one with her nature--well and heartily, enjoying every bite.

When the first voice penetrates clearly, Enalia starts and strains to hear the words clearly. As the hours pass, she tunes out the voices, realizing that any decisions will be made regardless of her feelings.

When the two mages enter the room, Enalia perks up, hoping for a chance to speak with them privately about her rage, and also in hopes that they can remove the bracers. As they concentrate their attentions on Willow's bracer, she shrugs and goes back to the meal, keeping on attentive eye and one equally attentive ear on the proceedings. When the blast of light blinds the group, she frowns faintly, a frown that deepens at Jorus's expression. _So there is no getting around this then._

When Alustriel returns, Enalia drops into a low bow before rising and hearing her words. After she is done speaking, Enalia looks around the assembly and waits for someone else to make a request, not wanting to ask for something ridiculously expensive or, on the other hand, ridiculously simple.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 5, 2004)

*Silestrea Morand, half-elf sorceress*

Silestrea takes a few bites from the meal in front of her.  Things are still too big for her to have any appetite.  Raised to proper manners in her mother's household, she does manage to eat a few things so as not to offend her host.  Though the warm bread does get the better of her and she eats a large piece slowly.  As Lord Hornblade and his associate enter the room, she looses interest in her food again and watches curious of everything they do.  She tries to pay attention to the magics that they use and also to make a good impression on Jorus as she wishes to be in his employ in the future.

When Willow's bracer flashes a bright green, she looks away shocked at the power this dragon wields.  She hopes that she and those gathered around her are up to the whatever task the dragon puts them too tomorrow.  Lady Alustriel's return causes her once again to forget the feast in front of her as she looks upon the high lady. She listens with rapt attention and when offered a request, the only thing she can think of, "Lady, if you would be so kind to see that a message of what is happening reaches my mother and brothers.  I don't want to worry them too much, but I know that with all the talk around town they will want to hear from me."


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 5, 2004)

*Dain*

Dain steps forward and bows.  "There's a lot I want, but I realize you're asking us for what we could use to further this quest and save your city.  Gratitude could come later, if we are successful.  It is difficult to know what to ask, since we know not of our quest.  I am but a simple dwarven warrior.  I would ask a wizard such as yourself for help in the defense against these dark arts, such as what the dragon has already used against us.  Perhaps a blessing or amulet of some kind to protect me and my mind from enchantments, so that I can continue to strike with my axe at my enemy.  Thank you, Madam."


----------



## Breezly (Jan 5, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> She listens with rapt attention and when offered a request, the only thing she can think of, "Lady, if you would be so kind to see that a message of what is happening reaches my mother and brothers.  I don't want to worry them too much, but I know that with all the talk around town they will want to hear from me."




Alustriel nods, 'So shall it be done, but I had promised to send messages.  If there is anything else I could do and it is within my power, I shall."

Breezly


----------



## Zerth (Jan 5, 2004)

*Aram, half-elf monk*

Aram, being a monk, is not used to fancy meals and while he eats well he won't eat much more than he normally would. Once finished, and while the heated discussion is taking place in the main hall, he seeks solitude - and a pen with some paper - to write a message to his master at the Order of Mystra explaining what has happened to him. He gives the message to one of the servants and asks, that it would be delivered to the Order of Mystra.

He joins others just in time to witness the failed effort by the High Mage to remove the bracer from Willow. _I didn't think it would be that easy, _he thinks while recovering from the bright flash_, surely the dragon knew all too well who is present and what they could do in this short time we have_.

"High Lady," Aram begins when it is his time to speak, "I am Your humble servant and but a simple monk, a student and keeper of the arcane. I cannot ask You anything as it is not proper by the the teachings of my order. And even if I could, I wouldn't know what to ask because like my dwarven friend wisely said, we know very little about the path ahead of us," Aram says pointing his hand at Dain. "Like me, you are a follower of Mystra and the wiser of us, so I will leave aiding me in this quest to Your consideration. Whatever You decide is Mystra's wisdom to me," Aram says bowing to Alustriel.


----------



## Breezly (Jan 5, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Dain steps forward and bows.  "There's a lot I want, but I realize you're asking us for what we could use to further this quest and save your city.  Gratitude could come later, if we are successful.  It is difficult to know what to ask, since we know not of our quest.  I am but a simple dwarven warrior.  I would ask a wizard such as yourself for help in the defense against these dark arts, such as what the dragon has already used against us.  Perhaps a blessing or amulet of some kind to protect me and my mind from enchantments, so that I can continue to strike with my axe at my enemy.  Thank you, Madam."




Alustriel smiles a bit and chuckles to herself, 'I have known many dwarves Master Dain, and they have been legendary in thier stubborness and resistance to even the slightest of my political persuasions. But, I undertand that which you speak.  There are many tokens which can protect one from the many dangers of the world.  There is a ring made from a rare iron ore, that has something of a bit of magic in it to do just as you ask.  I shall make sure this is brought to you."

Later that even, one of the attendants brings you a solid black iron ring.  It does not have a beautiful design but even your dwarven eyes can tell it is expertly made.  Putting it on, it feels cold at first, but soon it begins to warm your soul. *(Ring of Iron Will, +2 Will Save, as per the feat.)*


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 5, 2004)

*Enalia Astariat, female moon elf barbarian*

When Dain speaks, Enalia nods to herself quietly, but then when Aram speaks, she pauses and considers asking for nothing. After a moment, though, she says haltingly, "My Lady, what the dwarf says is true. We know not what we face, and our enemy will be much more prepared than we when we finally meet in combat. Perhaps the sages in your city will know what powers a dragon can wield? I would request a token that might protect me from our foe's might."


----------



## Breezly (Jan 5, 2004)

Zerth said:
			
		

> ...Once finished, and while the heated discussion is taking place in the main hall, he seeks solitude - and a pen with some paper - to write a message to his master at the Order of Mystra explaining what has happened to him. He gives the message to one of the servants and asks, that it would be delivered to the Order of Mystra.
> 
> "High Lady," Aram begins when it is his time to speak, "I am Your humble servant and but a simple monk, a student and keeper of the arcane. I cannot ask You anything as it is not proper by the the teachings of my order. And even if I could, I wouldn't know what to ask because like my dwarven friend wisely said, we know very little about the path ahead of us," Aram says pointing his hand at Dain. "Like me, you are a follower of Mystra and the wiser of us, so I will leave aiding me in this quest to Your consideration. Whatever You decide is Mystra's wisdom to me," Aram says bowing to Alustriel.




The servant nods and takes the message as requested.

Alustriel smiles, "The ruler of the Silver Marches offers you a boon, and yet you humbly decline to name it.  There is much this court could learn from you Aram of Mystra.  Still, I will consult with your order and see if there is not something I can do to aid you in this task."

Breezly


----------



## Breezly (Jan 5, 2004)

Seonaid said:
			
		

> When Dain speaks, Enalia nods to herself quietly, but then when Aram speaks, she pauses and considers asking for nothing. After a moment, though, she says haltingly, "My Lady, what the dwarf says is true. We know not what we face, and our enemy will be much more prepared than we when we finally meet in combat. Perhaps the sages in your city will know what powers a dragon can wield? I would request a token that might protect me from our foe's might."




Alustriel thinks for a moment before speaking.  "We do not know what power this dragon wields, but his might is strong to get past the wards of the city.  I do not think we need to focus on the dragon yet, if he wanted a direct confrontation, he would have sought it out already.  I offer you this word of advice, from my days of adventuring the lands of Faerun.  It is best to prepare for what you do not know, then it is to focus on what you do.  The lands of Faerun are frought with perils and trying to prepare for each one can be a critical mistake when you are surprised by the unknown.  So, I offer you this token to protect you in times of trouble."

Alustriel hands you a ring fashioned of Silver.  It is in the form of a flowing mane and an opal shaped as that of a unicorn's head completes the circle.  *(Ring of Protection +1)*

Breezly


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 5, 2004)

*Enalia Astariat, female moon elf barbarian*

"It is beautiful!" Enalia gasps. "Thank you, my Lady!" She bows again before sitting down and studying the ring closely, impressed by its loveliness.


----------



## ControlFreak (Jan 5, 2004)

*Tsoren Gildersham - Human Rog1*

Tsoren writes up a long list of items, almost all of which have the word "against" or "from" or even "versus" along with the word "dragon" in them. At the end of this list are some more reasonable items, such as potions of healing and protection from energy (acid specifically).

"Could you see that Lady Alustriel gets this list," he says as he hands the paper to a nearby servant.


----------



## Breezly (Jan 5, 2004)

ControlFreak said:
			
		

> Tsoren writes up a long list of items, almost all of which have the word "against" or "from" or even "versus" along with the word "dragon" in them. At the end of this list are some more reasonable items, such as potions of healing and protection from energy (acid specifically).
> 
> "Could you see that Lady Alustriel gets this list," he says as he hands the paper to a nearby servant.




One of the attendants takes your message.  Some time later that even a different attendant returns, "With the compliments of Silverymoon."  The attendant presents you with a belt with various pocket-like apparatus.  You wer the belt almost like a bandolier.  It is made of fine leather and its fit is comfortable and not restricting. *(Masterwork Potion belt with 2 potions of Cure Moderate Wounds and three potions of Cure Light Wounds.)*

Breezly


----------



## Breezly (Jan 5, 2004)

Duplicate # 1 

Breezly


----------



## Breezly (Jan 5, 2004)

Duplicate # 2 - sorry


----------



## ControlFreak (Jan 5, 2004)

*Tsoren Gildersham - Human Rog1*

Tsoren puts on the belt and makes a few quick tumbles. "Very impressive. Please let the Lady know that she has my most sincere gratitude."


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 5, 2004)

*dAIN*

Dain thanks the servent gruffly for the ring, when it comes. 

OOC: & i'll update my rogue's gallary entry


----------



## WonkaMania (Jan 5, 2004)

*Fizzlewikk Schlickenbahb - Halfling Rogue*

Fizzlewikk follows everyone into the side chamber and his eyes widen at the magnificent display of food! _This is a grand feast! It looks better then anything mom ever made, and I'm sure I won't be made to get my food last! No, no, those days are gone! Yes, certainly gone, none of my brothers or sisters have ever been chosen by a DRAGON before!_ The blissful smile that seems to be the norm for Fizzlewikk appears on his face once more.

 Fizzi listens to the Lady Alustriel speak and notes that he'll be staying in the palace tonight, and then sits down to eat when she leaves. "Did ya hear that mates?! We're living the high life tonight, sleeping in the palace itself!" Fizziwikk raises his right fist (which is the arm with the bracer on it) up in a celebratory cheer. He returns his arm to his side and looks over the food. "Oooooooh! Are those dumplings!?" Fizziwikk, not accustomed to such a grand meal decides to take a sample of everything that he thinks his belly will hold, especially taking his share of some schnapps if they are available.

 After Taern Hornblade arrives with Jorus Azuremantle, Fizzlewikk watches as Taern and Jorus examine Willow's bracer. Fizzlewikk seems to cover up his with his other hand, as if trying to hide the fact that he wears one, or perhaps trying to cover the "Eye" from seeing what is happening. After regaining his sight and his feet from the blast he hears Taern speak: 


			
				Breezly said:
			
		

> “It seems your bracers are not coming off.  Whatever faces us in the morning, it is your burden to bear.  I should say that they are made from some dragon scale material and they will afford you some protection. For now, I must bid you a good evening."




Fizzlewikk thinks to himself: _Why would they try to remove the bracer? I'm sure they too heard Garlyntraxil say that he will know and see all with the Eyes. Do they really wish to anger him? He has chosen us to decide the fate of Silverymoon, and I don't think there is any changing that._ As Taern and Jorus leave the room Fizzlewikk leans under the table as if to fix his boots and speaks very softly so that no one else can hear (that's his intention at least) directly into the Eye of Garlyntraxil on his forearm "Don't worry, I wouldn't have let them take mine off even if they could. You have chosen me for a reason and I respect that. And, thank you for the protection these bracers provide." and with that he finishes fixing the fit of his boots and returns upright.

 As the Lady Alustrial enters and speaks 







			
				Breezly said:
			
		

> “The evening is getting late and from what the High Mage has spoken, there is nothing we can do to remove the bracers from your arms, save removing your arm altogether.  We still do not know what the dragon seeks, but know that you have the backing of Silverymoon and the Silver Marches, for this affects us all.  It is a difficult burden to bear, especially so young in your lives.  But I will do what I can.  I will grant you one request, if I can, within the limits of my power, to aid you in this quest.  There are limits to my power as the Silver Marches is ever pressed from within as well as without.  So, tell me friends, before you retire, let your requests be known to me.”




Fizzlewikk leans back in his chair and props his feet up on the table, one crossed over the other, his chair in a delicate balancing act leaning at an almost 45 degree angle, and thinks as to what he wants. He looks around at the others with the bracers on and sees them too contimplating what to ask for. _Hmmm.._ he thinks, _One request..? I wonder what kind of request she means. Is she saying that she'll grant us each a wish, just like those genie's trapped in bottles do like my sister used to tell me about? Ohh the things I could ask for! Why, I could ask to be a dragon myself! Or, to be as strong as a Titan! Hmm.. or perhaps she meant that she will give us an item.. perhaps say one of those flying carpet things!_ He starts stroking his chin, because he's seen "very smart" people do this when they are trying to decide upon something, so he figures doing so has to help in some manner. _Perhaps I should ask for something more practical, something that would help with what I already know and do. I was chosen for a reason and if I ask to be a dragon myself or as strong as a titan, perhaps I would no longer fit whatever reason I was chosen for._

 Fizzlewikk thinks for a while longer and listens to what the others ask for and finally decides upon a multiple of things. Fizzlewikk leans the chair back to it's normal position and walks over to Lady Alustriel awaiting his turn to speak. When he determines it is so, he looks up to her and speaks rather humbly (a rare thing indeed!) "M'lady, I've thought about this a bit, but I'm still a bit unsure of to what it is that we may ask for. After letting meh mind wander a bit, I'm thinking that whatever it is that Garlyntraxil has in store for us, I'm sure that both travelling and fighting will be involved. He did say that he wants a little sport, some entertainment, and I believe that would be entertainment for him. I had thought of asking for such grand things as to perhaps be transformed into a dragon myself, or to be as strong as a titan, but I fear those would change me from whatever reason I was chosen for in the first place. I've decided to ask for something that will aid me in what it is that I already do. The little training that I've done with weapons focuses on throwing daggers M'lady, as I'm sure that you're already aware, my father is a master knife thrower. The problem with throwing daggers M'lady, is that after one throws them, you have to go and then retrieve them." Fizzi pauses for a moment then continues  "If it is within your powers, I would ask for a dagger that would magically re-appear in my hands after I have thrown it at my target no matter how deep it has sunk into my target or how wide my shot went or how far I have moved since throwing it. I believe that would be the most beneficial thing to me in completing the tasks that Garlyntraxil shay lay before us." Fizzi pauses again before saying "Or perhaps a magical dagger sheath that instantly produces another dagger in it after I have drawn one out so I never have to retrieve them after I've thrown them. As I'm sure you're aware, it might not always be possible to retrieve something one throws at an enemy. Either of these M'lady, with the first one preferred, would help me in that fact, and also that I can not physically carry as many daggers as I would like to. I do hope that this is a reasonable request M'lady." Fizzle smiles softly and nods politely to her.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 6, 2004)

*Willow, female wood elf druid*

As the High Mage asks Willow to present her bracer, she offers her arm to him, watching curiously, how the powerful mage fails to pierce the dragon's magic. These are obviously powers beyond those of mortal men and Willow is reassured of the path she has to follow now.

Willow looks at Alustriel, thinking for a moment, when she offers her help, trying to judge what might be useful. After a moment she speaks up. _“Lady Alustriel, we do not know what awaits us, but I know, that only a healthy warrior can carry on a battle, and I somehow feel, that battle will come upon us sooner or later. I believe you could help us most, if you provide use with some sort of healing, like a wand, as they make them in the High Forest and which allows one with the proper training to heal the wounds of battle.”_

In the evening, Willow will take a walk around Silverymoon. Who knows, this place might be changed forever during the next days and she likes to see it in all its beauty, watch the trees and stone buildings merge together to form the face of this city. Unlike most crude human cities, this place has been built preserving the natural surroundings and Willow appreciates this effort.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 6, 2004)

*Silestrea Morand, half-elf sorceress*

"Oh I see, the delivery of my letter is most kind of you.  I guess the others are asking for help in whatever quest lies ahead of us. Um well in that case, the only thing that I can think of is something to help me move better in my armor.  It sometimes gets in the way when I am casting my spells, which could prove troublesome. Or perhaps some sort of replacement for it, though I would like to keep it - my father brought it for me from Waterdeep."  Silestrea replies to the high lady's answer.


----------



## Breezly (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Willow looks at Alustriel, thinking for a moment, when she offers her help, trying to judge what might be useful. After a moment she speaks up. _“Lady Alustriel, we do not know what awaits us, but I know, that only a healthy warrior can carry on a battle, and I somehow feel, that battle will come upon us sooner or later. I believe you could help us most, if you provide use with some sort of healing, like a wand, as they make them in the High Forest and which allows one with the proper training to heal the wounds of battle.”_




Alustriel turns to one of her attendants and speaks in a whisper, after 30 minutes the attendant returns with a small wand.  Alustriel hands the wand to Willow, "This belonged to one of the priests of Mystra.  It is attunded to the divine so one of your order should be able to use it.  It allows you to channel your divine powers to heal." 

The wand is made of a dark oak wood shaped as a branch of a tree.  There is a small metal cap at the end of the wand.  (*Wand of Cure Light Wounds, 37 charges)*



> In the evening, Willow will take a walk around Silverymoon. Who knows, this place might be changed forever during the next days and she likes to see it in all its beauty, watch the trees and stone buildings merge together to form the face of this city.




As Willow tries to leave the audience hall the Knights in Silver High Guard stands in your way.  Though not forcing you to stop, the guard speaks, "Your pardon my lady, I was instructed to make sure you remained within th.e palace tonight."   The guard remains in your way


----------



## Breezly (Jan 6, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> "Oh I see, the delivery of my letter is most kind of you.  I guess the others are asking for help in whatever quest lies ahead of us. Um well in that case, the only thing that I can think of is something to help me move better in my armor.  It sometimes gets in the way when I am casting my spells, which could prove troublesome. Or perhaps some sort of replacement for it, though I would like to keep it - my father brought it for me from Waterdeep."  Silestrea replies to the high lady's answer.




Alustriel thinks for a moment before speaking, "I understand your issues Silestrea.  I can offer you a choice.  I can provide you with a ring of the Spellguard as I gave to Enalia.  It will provide you with the protectn you seek.  I could also offer you a chain shirtmade of Mithral.  It is lighter and sturdier than what you wear now, but it is not any easier to cast spells.  I leave the choice to you."

Breezly


----------



## Breezly (Jan 6, 2004)

WonkaMania said:
			
		

> Fizzi pauses for a moment then continues  "If it is within your powers, I would ask for a dagger that would magically re-appear in my hands after I have thrown it at my target no matter how deep it has sunk into my target or how wide my shot went or how far I have moved since throwing it. I believe that would be the most beneficial thing to me in completing the tasks that Garlyntraxil shay lay before us." Fizzi pauses again before saying "Or perhaps a magical dagger sheath that instantly produces another dagger in it after I have drawn one out so I never have to retrieve them after I've thrown them. As I'm sure you're aware, it might not always be possible to retrieve something one throws at an enemy. Either of these M'lady, with the first one preferred, would help me in that fact, and also that I can not physically carry as many daggers as I would like to. I do hope that this is a reasonable request M'lady." Fizzle smiles softly and nods politely to her.




Alustriel laughs, "I doubt very much I could make you into a dragon Master Halfling.  Would that were possible I might change myself into a dragon.  But, that is not the task set before me.  As for your request, I do not have a dagger such as you request, though our mages could fashion one after a time.  I doubt that we have such time.  But, I do have something that will aid you.  Many of our Harper Scouts have occasion to throw a dagger.  As such, we have fashoned something to aid them.  It is a dagger sheath that is made for a throwing dagger.  It will fit 10 dagger and allow you to grab the nextone without delay.  And, it only weighs 2 pounds.  Will this satisfy your need?"

Breezly


----------



## Breezly (Jan 6, 2004)

Zerth said:
			
		

> Whatever You decide is Mystra's wisdom..." Aram says bowing to Alustriel.




Alustriel finally returns later in the evening.  "I spoke to your order and they sent these over (She hands you some leather straps).  These will allow you to focus your energies you have learned in your training.  I hope they aid you in your task."  *(Ki Straps, as per the Sword and Fist, though only +3 to DC, not +5).*

Breezly


----------



## Zerth (Jan 6, 2004)

Alustriel finds Aram sitting on the floor, meditating. The monk jumps up quickly as he notices the presence of the High Lady.

Aram folds the straps carefully and places them inside his monk's robes. "I will wear them with honor, My Lady," Aram says bowing to Alustriel.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 6, 2004)

*Willow, female wood elf druid*

Willow takes the wand and bows slightly. _“Thank you, I am sure, this will aid us in our upcoming task.”_

Later, when the guard blocks her way, she asks: _“We are not allowed to leave? I hope there is a good reason for this, since I do not like the restraints of this house.”_


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 6, 2004)

*Silestrea Morand, half-elf sorceress*



			
				Breezly said:
			
		

> Alustriel thinks for a moment before speaking, "I understand your issues Silestrea.  I can offer you a choice.  I can provide you with a ring of the Spellguard as I gave to Enalia.  It will provide you with the protectn you seek.  I could also offer you a chain shirtmade of Mithral.  It is lighter and sturdier than what you wear now, but it is not any easier to cast spells.  I leave the choice to you."




"You are too kind lady, the ring of the Spellguard would be a precious gift indeed.  Someday I aspire to join their ranks and would treasure such a ring dearly."  Silestrea says, as if her dreams are already starting to come true.


----------



## Breezly (Jan 6, 2004)

*Willow's restraint*



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Later, when the guard blocks her way, she asks: _“We are not allowed to leave? I hope there is a good reason for this, since I do not like the restraints of this house.”_




The guard states simply, "It was the wish of Alustriel that you all remain in the hall.  As to her motives, you will need to address that to Alustriel."   The guard does not give way.

Returning to the hall to speak with Alustriel she wil say this, "My apologies for the extra caution Williow, however with the recent events it is best that you remain together until we find out what it is that is set before us.  The threat to Silverymoon is too great to riskthe unknown.  The dawn will be on you before you know it, so if it pleases you, enjoy the hospitality of the High Palace."   She nods to you before moving off.


----------



## Seonaid (Jan 6, 2004)

When the group is shown to their rooms, Enalia carefully places her pack on the bed. "Is there some place I may practice my martial arts?" she asks the one who brought her to these chambers.

She brings only her sword, leaving her armor and the rest of her things in the room. She then settles in by going through the motions of the kata she learned at home. The first set she does with hands bare, the second, with her sword. She moves gracefully as all elves do, and the kata are beautiful--but there are a few slips, a few changes to the eternal forms that most people would not notice. Only pure concentration is shown on her face, but when she is finished with the second set, she shakes her head in disgust and stalks out of the training hall and goes back to her room.


----------



## WonkaMania (Jan 6, 2004)

*Fizzlewikk Schlickenbahb - Halfling Rogue*



			
				Breezly said:
			
		

> Alustriel laughs, "I doubt very much I could make you into a dragon Master Halfling.  Would that were possible I might change myself into a dragon.  But, that is not the task set before me.  As for your request, I do not have a dagger such as you request, though our mages could fashion one after a time.  I doubt that we have such time.  But, I do have something that will aid you.  Many of our Harper Scouts have occasion to throw a dagger.  As such, we have fashoned something to aid them.  It is a dagger sheath that is made for a throwing dagger.  It will fit 10 dagger and allow you to grab the nextone without delay.  And, it only weighs 2 pounds.  Will this satisfy your need?"
> 
> Breezly




 Fizzlewikk smiles at Lady Alustriel. "I think it would be possible to become a dragon M'lady, is that not what wishes are for, making the impossible possible?" Fizzi winks at her. "But that is beside the point anyways. It is disheartening that such a dagger as I ask is not readily available, but it would be nice if your mages could make one! However, I do like the sound of this dagger sheath that you speak of M'lady! I like to keep myself very well stocked with amunition so to speak, so if you have two of these sheaths available I would like to have them both Ma'am." Fizzlewikk smiles softly at her and bows before her once more.


----------



## Breezly (Jan 6, 2004)

WonkaMania said:
			
		

> Fizzlewikk smiles at Lady Alustriel. "I think it would be possible to become a dragon M'lady, is that not what wishes are for, making the impossible possible?" Fizzi winks at her. "But that is beside the point anyways. It is disheartening that such a dagger as I ask is not readily available, but it would be nice if your mages could make one! However, I do like the sound of this dagger sheath that you speak of M'lady! I like to keep myself very well stocked with amunition so to speak, so if you have two of these sheaths available I would like to have them both Ma'am." Fizzlewikk smiles softly at her and bows before her once more.




Alustriel is calm in her response, 'Alas, there is but one Master Fizzlewikk and I am sure you will put it to good use.'

Breezly


----------



## Thanee (Jan 6, 2004)

*Willow, female wood elf druid*



			
				Breezly said:
			
		

> Returning to the hall to speak with Alustriel she will say this, "My apologies for the extra caution Williow, however with the recent events it is best that you remain together until we find out what it is that is set before us.  The threat to Silverymoon is too great to risk the unknown.  The dawn will be on you before you know it, so if it pleases you, enjoy the hospitality of the High Palace."   She nods to you before moving off.




_“I feel constrained by the walls of this building, but I can see what you mean and therefore will restrain from causing you any trouble.”_

Willow will then wander around the High Place for a while, maybe visiting a garden or similar place that is within it's area, before returning to the others.


----------



## ControlFreak (Jan 6, 2004)

*Tsoren Gildersham - Human Rog1*

Try as he might, Tsoren can't seem to stop his eyes from wandering to the many valuable items in the hall. Finally he gives up and heads to bed.


----------



## Zerth (Jan 6, 2004)

*Aram, half-elf monk*

Aram continues his meditations for some time after Alustriel's visit, but goes to sleep early. He wants to be ready and well-rested when the morníng comes.


----------



## ControlFreak (Jan 6, 2004)

*Tsoren Gildersham - Human Rog1*

Tsoren tries to relax, but the image of the dragon haunts his thoughts. He tries to distract himself by looking around the hall, but it doesn't work. He calls to the servant, "Could you see if there's something available to help me sleep? I am too distracted by the day's events to get any sleep. If nothing is available, please send some brandy."


----------



## WonkaMania (Jan 7, 2004)

*Fizzlewikk Schlickenbahb - Halfling Rogue*



			
				Breezly said:
			
		

> Alustriel is calm in her response, 'Alas, there is but one Master Fizzlewikk and I am sure you will put it to good use.'
> 
> Breezly




 Fizzlewikk pauses for a moment in contemplation before speaking once more to Lady Alustriel "M'lady, I do hate to be a bother, but I think that perhaps the best thing for me would be one of those magical backpacks that reduces weight carried. I think I've heard it referred to as a Harper's Handy Haversack? This way it would allow me to carry as many darts and daggers as I'd like to, whilst still keeping me unencumbered and light on my feet." Fizzi looks down at his legs and feet and then back up at her, "My legs are only so long as it is, and getting weighted down causing me to be even slower would not be a good thing!" he says with a hearty laugh and a large smile. He then bows to her once more, very gracefully this time. _Hey,_ he thinks to himself, _I think I'm starting to get the hang of this "courtly" thing!_


----------



## Breezly (Jan 7, 2004)

ControlFreak said:
			
		

> Tsoren tries to relax, but the image of the dragon haunts his thoughts. He tries to distract himself by looking around the hall, but it doesn't work. He calls to the servant, "Could you see if there's something available to help me sleep? I am too distracted by the day's events to get any sleep. If nothing is available, please send some brandy."




The servent returns with a yound mage, protesting being brought to you, but nonetheless, he walks in the room.  Without saying a word to you, you see the mage go through a series of arcane gestures and speech.  You do not remember much after that as you fall into a restful sleep.

Breezly


----------



## Breezly (Jan 7, 2004)

WonkaMania said:
			
		

> Fizzlewikk pauses for a moment in contemplation before speaking once more to Lady Alustriel "M'lady, I do hate to be a bother, but I think that perhaps the best thing for me would be one of those magical backpacks that reduces weight carried. I think I've heard it referred to as a Harper's Handy Haversack? This way it would allow me to carry as many darts and daggers as I'd like to, whilst still keeping me unencumbered and light on my feet."




Alustriel seems amused by your persistence, 'I see that you are well informed as to the various tricks of the trade our Harper friends employ.  I shall that that it is done.  I will have one brought to you in the morning."

Breezly


----------



## Breezly (Jan 7, 2004)

*Post 010704 – The Mind of a Dragon, 1 Alturiak - Dawn*

Post 010704 – The Mind of a Dragon, 1 Alturiak - Dawn

Before the rising of the sun, each of you is awakened by an attendant of the High Palace.  Your sleep was quite restful considering the thoughts that were sweeping through your minds.  Events of the past day have changed the course of your lives.  For good or for ill, however, is still undecided.  Excitement and fear course through your veins as you gather yourselves in your rooms.  “Presence is requested…”, the attendant said.  It seems there have been a number of ‘requests’ made of you, though they did not seem like you had much of a choice.  Out in the hall you meet the others of your clandestine party making their way through the upper hallways of the High Palace.  A comment can be heard about the wonderful accoutrements of the rooms, though you are not sure who made it.

Eventually, you make your way to the main audience hall once again.  Alustriel and Taern are in their appointed seats.  Jorus you recognize is there as well.  There are a few other mages, sages and High Guard about the audience hall; all trying not to look at you directly, though it is obvious you are the center of attention.

Alustriel stands, ‘Good morning.  I hope your sleep was peaceful and undisturbed.  This day will bring changes to us all I fear, but with hope, courage and a bit of luck we shall prevail, whatever path is laid before you.  We have had long councils this night while you were asleep and I am gathering the foremost sages of the Silver Marches to aid Silverymoon for much is not know of our adversary and that is not a strong position to be in.’

With her last word Alustirel pauses as the sun begins to creep its way over the horizon.  As if in unison, all of the audience hall, yourselves included, turn to the outer windows of the High Palace.  A cold silence seemingly reverberates in the hall as the light begins to brighten what should have been a glorious new morning.  Concern begins to fill the faces of those around you as the turn to you, as if they want to ask you what is next.  Almost as if in answer, the dragon comes.

The bracers that you wear begin to glow in a soft pale-green light.  There are some murmurs in the hall as the glow begins to strengthen and then each in the hall gasps as the light shines forth from the eye of each of your bracers joining together at the peak of the hall.  A pyramid of light brightens the hall, and within, the dragon appears.  Though only an image, the terror of its presence can be felt.  Only the head of the creature appears in the image, but the sheer size of it fills the pyramid.  It is an eerie sight to so the dragons head almost floating in the chamber.

“Ahh.  There you are my pets.”  The dragon looks to each one of you.  “And, Lady Alustriel I presume.  The pleasure is all mine at our meeting, I am sure.  High Mage Taern (Said with some contempt), did you enjoy the taste of my power?  But come, I did not come this morning to banter with you.  You wish to know of what I have in store for you.  I can tell by the uncertain look on your faces that you are wondering how it is that I have defeated the wards of your city and this High Palace and that uncertainty is adding to my claim that I can destroy you.  You must be wondering why I do not.  I will let you ponder that, but I will say that I grow bored and need some excitement.  Destroying the city of Silverymoon would be so unchallenging, far beneath one of my stature.  But I digress, shall we get to the point then.  Those that bear my eye were chosen from the denizens of Silverymoon to test the strength and faith of the commoner.  To test Silverymoon’s greatest warriors and mages would be so overdone.  These seven before you shall represent the unknown strength of Silverymoon.  I find the unknown to be much more interesting.  I shall enjoy watching you.  Now to the task at hand…quite simple really.  Bring me the DragonStone.  I shall tell you where when you have it.  None other shall take on this task save these seven before me that bear my eye.  I shall see and know all.  Failure to obey this rule will result in the deaths of untold numbers of your people.  I shall slaughter at will and watch you suffer.  Fail in this quest will indicate the weakness of Silverymoon and I shall destroy your city and all who dwell within.  Do not try to aid them in secret Alustriel, I shall know of it and the penalty will be paid in blood.  Do not tarry, doing so bores me and I shall have to extract entertainment from the people of Silverymoon.  Until we meet again.”   With that the lights vanish and the dragon image is gone.

The people in the audience hall begin to speak at once.  The conversations are all joined, but you catch, “What is this DragonStone?” and “Where shall we find it?” amongst the many conversations.  Alustriel and Taern speak in close quarters, but you cannot hear what they are saying.  The level of conversation increases before you hear a loud crack of a staff on the marble floor.  The voices stop and turn to look at the source, as do you.  A elderly man in grey robes steps forward.  His face is old, graying hair circles his head.  In his hand is a long black staff with a small white crystal affixed to the top.  He speaks, “The DragonStone is an ancient artifact of immense magical power.  Some say it can bring everlasting life to those who bear it.  Others say of the incredible powers wielded by the bears of the stone.  It was lost centuries ago during the fall of the Netherise and all knowledge of its whereabouts of the stone were lost with it.  Many have sought for it, but none have found it.  How shall we find it you ask (with a wry smile)?  There was one who knew of its secrets.  One who has touched the stone, perhaps the last one to touch the stone.  But he too has perished, though his knowledge may not have passed.  He survived the destruction of the Netherise and was thought to have built a castle or tower on the eastern reaches of the Nether Mountains, in sight of the Anauroch desert.  There you will learn of the DragonStone.”

Alustriel turns to you after the man has spoken.  “So my friends.  It seems that you must find this stone where countless others have failed.  I will do what I can to aid you, though it seems you must go alone.  Be wary, for there are many enemies to Silverymoon who have likely learned of our visit by the dragon.  It won’t be long before they learn the truth and do what they can to hinder you on your task.  You must go alone, but the dragon did not say that we could not provide you with provisions and passage.  You must not go openly, so I would suggest coming up with a story that covers your true purpose.  We will continue to research here to find out what we can about this stone and this dragon.  Until we come up with a better plan, the fate of Silverymoon rests with you.  Let me know what you need for your journey and I shall provide it.”

What do you need for your journey?  What information do you want to know?  What cover story do you want to use?  What would you like to name your company?


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 7, 2004)

*Dain - dwarven ranger*

_hmmm, perhaps the dragon is unable to get the stone himself_

"We would probably be best served as merchants or messengers of some sort.  What sort of dealings do you have with Nether Mountains?  Any?  Is there mining?  Personally I'd rather ride in a wagon than ride a horse."


----------



## Breezly (Jan 7, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> _hmmm, perhaps the dragon is unable to get the stone himself_
> 
> "We would probably be best served as merchants or messengers of some sort.  What sort of dealings do you have with Nether Mountains?  Any?  Is there mining?  Personally I'd rather ride in a wagon than ride a horse."




Alustriel replies, 'There are no dealings with the Nether Mountains.  These mountains are full of deadly creatures and ancient legends.  Dragons and giants have been know to make their home deep in the mountains.  Sundabar is on the road to the eastern edge of the range.  The road runns along the Northern foothills.  Sundabar is a member of the League of the Silver Marches overwhich I rule, the league not the city itself.  Past Sundabar the road is much less patrolled.  It is the Fort Road that runs to the feet of the Anauroch.  Half way between Sudabar and the great desert the Adbar runs meets with the Fort road.  This road reaches the Citadel Adbar, a dwarven stronghold also in the League.  It can be a dangerous road, but not impassable.'

Breezly


----------



## Breezly (Jan 7, 2004)

*Alustirel supplies a general map of the Silver Marches*

Map of the Silver Marches, no detail.

Breezly


----------



## Zerth (Jan 7, 2004)

*Aram, half-elf monk*

"Maybe we could say we were mercenaries looking for exotic and magical creatures? There are many mages in Silverymoon and elsewhere, who could use certain parts of those creatures in their research. Such creatures would be plentiful in the Nether Mountains, I think. Would that sound believable?", Aram asks looking at everyone present in turn.

The monk turns to the old man in grey robes. "Who is the one you speak of, that knows about the DragonStone? Would he be willing to help us if we manage to reach his home?"


----------



## Breezly (Jan 7, 2004)

Zerth said:
			
		

> The monk turns to the old man in grey robes. "Who is the one you speak of, that knows about the DragonStone? Would he be willing to help us if we manage to reach his home?"




The old man laughs a dry, scratchy laugh, 'No my friend.  Altirus Vek perished hundreds of years ago, or so it is told.  Not many knew of his existence then, and fewer still know it now.  And were he alive, I doubt he would be willing to help at all.  More likely laugh in your faces and then flay you for disturbing him.  He was an evil, wretch of a man...or so I have heard.'

Breezly


----------



## Zerth (Jan 7, 2004)

*Aram, half-elf monk*



			
				Breezly said:
			
		

> The old man laughs a dry, scratchy laugh, 'No my friend. Altirus Vek perished hundreds of years ago, or so it is told. Not many knew of his existence then, and fewer still know it now. And were he alive, I doubt he would be willing to help at all. More likely laugh in your faces and then flay you for disturbing him. He was an evil, wretch of a man...or so I have heard.'



"Then we shall find his tower and seek the the knowledge we need from there," Aram says with a stern face. 

Speaking to his companions-to-be again, "So we must travel to mountains. Does anyone of you have experience in mountain travel? I'm afraid, having lived in a city almost all my life, I have not. We are surely going to need some climbing equipment, but what else?" 

Turning to Dain, "Master dwarf, how about you? You must know the mountains well." 

Then smiling, the monk continues, "And I think we all know by now, that young Fizzlewikk knows much about all kinds of equipment."


----------



## ControlFreak (Jan 7, 2004)

*Tsoren Gildersham - Human Rog1*

Tsoren turns to his companions, "Well, it seems obvious that we should travel the road, so that makes me think that we should take ANY OTHER way there to avoid others who would expect us to take the road. How about we skirt the mountains along their south edge, avoiding the enemies of Silverymoon that will surely be waiting to thwart our efforts."

Tsoren continues, "As far as provisions, perhaps horses to speed us along, but no wagon. I think we should be trying to make this as quick of a journey as possible."

Finally, Tsoren turns to Aram, "I know nothing about travelling through mountains, or really anywhere outside of a city."


----------



## WonkaMania (Jan 7, 2004)

*Fizzlewikk Schlickenbahb - Halfling Rogue*

Fizzlewikk awakens in the morning with a dry mouth and a slight headache. _oooo.. my head.. too much of that delicious kiwi schnapps last night.._ He rolls back over and pulls the sheet up over his head. The attendant, upon seeing that he is not waking up goes over and lightly shakes him, pulling the sheet back from over his head, telling him he must awaken and be in the main audience hall before the sun rises. Fizziwikk sits up and rubs his temples with his hands. "allright, allright, I'm getting up.. the sun isn't even up yet" Upon saying this, Fizzi remembers what the dragon had said and begins to move a bit faster washing up and getting dressed. He pauses a moment to look into the green bracer that is on his arm, _Well, soon we shall all know what it is that you wish for us to do._

 He joins the others and makes his way to the main audience hall where he sees Lady Alustriel, Taern Hornblade, and Jorus Azuremantle, among the many other important looking persons. Fizzi listens as Lady Alustriel speaks her words of wisdom, and then turns, along with everyone else, to look out the windows as the sun arises. Fizziwikk looks on in amazement as the dragon Garlyntraxil appears before everyone through the power of the bracers. He listens as Garlyntraxil speaks, re-itterating the fact that out right destroying the city would be easy and boring for him, and that he wishes for some excitement. He listens as the dragon also states that those that wear the bracers where chosen. _I knew it wasn't just luck and that we where chosen for this!_ he thinks to himself. He listens on tot he rest of the dragons speach. Fizzi seems to key-in on the fact that the dragon directly says that Lady Alustriel is not to help them secretly, for Garlyntraxil will know and kill everyone.

 Everyone starts talking at once, the hall erupts into noice, only quieted when an eldery man in grey robes with a long black staff with a white crystal at the top slams his staff into the marble floor, demanding silence. _Who is this man that commands such power over everyone else as to have them be silenced?_ Fizziwikk listens to him speak, studying him as he does so. He commits to memory everything that the man says and then listens to Lady Alustriel speak, noting and agreeing with what she says about Garlyntraxil not saying that she banned from providing those that wear the Eyes with provisions.

_Hmmm.. a castle or a tower on the eastern reaches of the Nether Mountains, in sight of the Anauroch desert... I've only heard tales about the desert being vast and cruel.. it seems my world will be expanding rather quickly! _

Fizzlewikk waits for his turn to speak and asks "Pardon if I may old man, but might I ask your name? You seem very knowledged in this DragonStone. You speak of this man that was the last to touch the DragonStone saying that he as well has perished, how do you suggest that we gain his knowledge from him?"

 Fizzi listens as Lady Alustriel speaks of the Nether Mountains. "M'lady, you speak of the mountains and the road that runs between here and Sundabar. Might I ask how "safe" these roads are, and about how long travel would be between here and Sundabar? Is the road wide enough to accomadate a wagon drawn by horses or mules? As an alternative route, how long would it take for us to reach Sundabar by booking passage among a ship travelling the River Rauvin? This might be a faster and safer route?"

 Fizziwikk stops to think for a moment..


----------



## Thanee (Jan 8, 2004)

*Willow, female wood elf druid*

Willow had found peaceful refreshment in her Reverie that night, dreaming of the dragon and the task that was appointed to her. When the attendant arrived, she was already awake for some hours, her people don't need as much time to refresh their ageless bodies and minds as the humans and other races.

When Alustriel spoke, she remained silent, and as the dragon's image appeared to name their task, her eyes wandered around her companions standing nearby, watching their reactions to what was being said.

Later when Alustriel asked for what might be needed, Willow speaks up: _“I have once met a traveler from a distant land on my journey. He wore a cloak, that kept him warm and could provide him with refreshment and nourishment, whenever he needed it. Maybe you could provide us with such cloaks, they could aid us greatly on our quest to the unknown.”_



OOC: Travel Cloak from Magic of Faerûn.

_“As for a cover story,”_ the young elf looks around, into the faces of her companions, _“what would be more believable, than a group of adventurers looking for treasure? I heard there are plenty such groups underway in these lands. We should hide these bracers under our clothing, if like you say, there will be others trying to find and hinder us.”_


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Silestrea Morand, half-elf sorceress*

Silestrea waits patiently while everyone asks their questions.  She tries to think of what other supplies they might need, while replaying their encounter with the dragon over in her head.  It seemed too big, too powerful, how could they ever accomplish something that would entertain a creature like that.  The dragon, the lady, and now their quest, everything seems far too overwhelming. She had never imagined that things would spiral so out of her control.  Looking once more to the High Lady as she speaks to everyone confident and calm, Silestrea centers herself.  Just concentrate... take strength from Alustriel... if she can be calm in this then so will I.

"I know a little of the lands in this area.  The North is a frontier; this city, the Gem of the North, is the only one like it here.  But the other members of the Silver Marches provide stength in the wild.  I think we should start our journey into the wilds from Sundabar.  The knights provide support along the roads and they should be safe.  For supplies, certainly a wagon and food and camping equipment for a lengthly period of time.  We should also prepare some protection from the weather.  The winters here are long and hard, especially outside the city walls."


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 8, 2004)

*Dain - dwarven ranger*

"Aye, I know something of mountains, though I too, have grown up in a city.  Let's retire to a more private place and look at the maps in detail.  Old man, perhaps you could accompany us.  For in truth, I don't understand exactly where we are going, nor what we would do when we get there  Are we even sure we want to deliver a powerful artifact to this dragon.  Who's to say he will really spare the city if he gets it ."

Dain would like a spot on the map as a destination if possible.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 8, 2004)

*Willow, female wood elf druid*

Willow turns to the old man, who seems to be a quite knowledgeable historian. _“Maybe you could tell us a few stories about this dragon? A creature of this immense power and what it has done in the past must be known to you for sure...”_

OOC: Will I ever remember to put my character name/race/class into the subject line before posting...


----------



## Breezly (Jan 8, 2004)

*Alustriel to Fizzi*



			
				WonkaMania said:
			
		

> Fizzlewikk waits for his turn to speak and asks "Pardon if I may old man, but might I ask your name? You seem very knowledged in this DragonStone. You speak of this man that was the last to touch the DragonStone saying that he as well has perished, how do you suggest that we gain his knowledge from him?"




"Eh?  I am no one of consequence.  An old archivist that has spent too much time with his head in his books.  Knowledge can be found in the strangest of places."   The man replies.



> Fizzi listens as Lady Alustriel speaks of the Nether Mountains. "M'lady, you speak of the mountains and the road that runs between here and Sundabar. Might I ask how "safe" these roads are, and about how long travel would be between here and Sundabar? Is the road wide enough to accomadate a wagon drawn by horses or mules? As an alternative route, how long would it take for us to reach Sundabar by booking passage among a ship travelling the River Rauvin? This might be a faster and safer route?"
> 
> Fizziwikk stops to think for a moment..




Alustriel answer Fizzi, "The roads between Silverymoon are patrolled by the Knights in Silver and the Argent Legion.  They are well protected.  The River Rauvin will take you south in a round about way before heading back towards Sundabar.  Either way could be dangerous given your errand.  I suggest you decide what is best for your group."


----------



## Breezly (Jan 8, 2004)

*Alustriel to Willow*



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Later when Alustriel asked for what might be needed, Willow speaks up: _“I have once met a traveler from a distant land on my journey. He wore a cloak, that kept him warm and could provide him with refreshment and nourishment, whenever he needed it. Maybe you could provide us with such cloaks, they could aid us greatly on our quest to the unknown.”_




Alustriel shakes her head, 'Nay, we do not have those to spare.  The ones I do know of are not for me to give out.  I am afraid that I cannot help you there."


----------



## Breezly (Jan 8, 2004)

*Old man to Dain*



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> "Aye, I know something of mountains, though I too, have grown up in a city.  Let's retire to a more private place and look at the maps in detail.  Old man, perhaps you could accompany us.  For in truth, I don't understand exactly where we are going, nor what we would do when we get there  Are we even sure we want to deliver a powerful artifact to this dragon.  Who's to say he will really spare the city if he gets it ."
> 
> Dain would like a spot on the map as a destination if possible.




The old man nods his agreement.  "Yes, yes.  I think I can prepare something such as you request.  Let me go back to my books and prepare a map for you.  That at least will put you on the right path.  I do not know what you will find once you arrive.  It is all I know of the DragonStone.  In the hands of a dragon it could be a dire thing indeed.  But, let us think on this while you search for it."


----------



## Breezly (Jan 8, 2004)

*Old man to Willow*



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Willow turns to the old man, who seems to be a quite knowledgeable historian. _“Maybe you could tell us a few stories about this dragon? A creature of this immense power and what it has done in the past must be known to you for sure...”_




Before turing to leave, the old man hears the question from Willow.  "Now that is an interesting question.  No one has heard of this dragon.  His name is not on any record that we keep in Silverymoon.  He is ancient indeed and as you say, should have some mention.  But he does not.  Fear not friend Willow, for that in and of itself may be an aid for us.  We shall keep looking."


----------



## Thanee (Jan 8, 2004)

*Willow, female wood elf druid*

Willow smiles and nods to the old man. _“Thank you, that's exactly what I expected.”_


----------



## WonkaMania (Jan 8, 2004)

*Fizzlewikk Schlickenbahb - Halfling Rogue*

Fizzlewikk listens as the old man responds to him..



			
				Breezly said:
			
		

> "Eh?  I am no one of consequence.  An old archivist that has spent too much time with his head in his books.  Knowledge can be found in the strangest of places."   The man replies.




 Fizziwikk nods his head in agreement but secretly wonders if he is telling the truth. *(Fizziwikk would like to do a Sense Motive check on the old man about what he said)*



			
				Zerth said:
			
		

> Then smiling, the monk continues, "And I think we all know by now, that young Fizzlewikk knows much about all kinds of equipment."




"Spot on mate! 'ah know a little bit yes, but I think that we need to decide how we are going to get there, and just exactly where this tower is. As lady Alustriel had said, the road between Silverymoon and Sundabar is patrolled by both the Knights in Silver and the Argent Legion and are well protected. However, as mentioned by Tsoren, that is perhaps what anyone else might figured that is the path we would take. As I see it, we have a few options open to us, and most of it depends on the map the old man shall prepare for us. We could take the road straight to Sundabar and past it untill we clear the northern ridge of the Nether Mountains and then follow it along it's base to the south. This of course relies on the suppossed tower being along the outskirts of the Nether Mountain on it's eastern edge. This makes sense to me where it would be from what the old man said, as that would be the best place to "overlook" the desert. Another option would be to travel by river from Silverymoon to Sundabar and then head out from there." Fizzi pauses for a moment so as not to ramble on.

"As to how to disguise ourselves? Well it's going to be a bit hard with these green bracers on our right arms. I'm sure we do not wish to anger Garlyntraxil by covering them up, but how shall we go "unrecognized" by Silverymoon's enemies? Willow makes a good suggestion that we are but a band of adventurers setting out looking for riches. I myself like the idea that we could pose as a band of travelling merchants. Getting one of those covered merchant wagons would be a great way to hide our numbers, provide a warmer place to sleep, and it would be defensible if there are window slots in it. Why, perhaps Lady Alustriel could even provide us with one of those Gnomish battle versions!" He winks at Lady Alustriel. "The problem with that is, at some point it might have to get left behind if we have to do some mountain climbing. This perhaps wouldn't be that bad of a thing though, it would provide us with what we need to get there, hauling the first part of the journey's food and such without tiring us out by making us carry it."

"On the other hand, a wagon is big and noticeable, and pack animals by themselves would be faster and more easily hideable. We could equip the mounts with saddlebags to carry our equipment and I think things would be fine that way. If we went with just the mounts I think that they could use some protection in the form of barding as well though, but lets keep it light so as not to encumber them and slow them down. If we went this route I would personally prefer to have a Riding Dog mount with chain shirt barding.

 Fizziwikk stops and looks to Lady Alustriel. "M'lady, you have said that you shall provision us for our journey? Would the things that I have talked about above be possible? Let me come up a list of items I think we would need in addition to what I've already described.."


----------



## ControlFreak (Jan 8, 2004)

*Tsoren Gildersham - Human Rog1*

Tsoren looks up, "You know .. perhaps there is something you can help us with Lady Alustriel. I figure that even if word does reach your enemies, it won't be specific enough about the bracers. With that in mind, could you send a few groups of 7 people with green bracers (just dye something) to Sundabar? Perhaps some of your soldiers, but not armed as such. Then we would be one of 4-5 groups of 7 - all wearing green bracers - traveling the road." He looks at Alustriel, "Does that sound feasible?"


----------



## WonkaMania (Jan 8, 2004)

*Fizzlewikk Schlickenbahb - Halfling Rogue*

After thinking for a few moments, Fizzlewikk writes up a list to give to Lady Alustriel. It reads:

Lady Alustriel, this is the equipment that I think our group shall need:

1 crowbar
2 Shovels
100 ft. of silk rope
7 Climbers kits
1 Healers kit
Cold weather outfits for everyone that doesn't already have one
1 Bolt cutter
1 hacksaw with a few superior blades
a few vials of stonebreaker acid
2 weeks rations for everyone
2 torches for everyone
7 collapsable grappling hooks

In addition, I'll personally be needing:
20 daggers
20 light hammers
a bedroll 
winter blanket
50 ft. of silk rope
4 flasks
2 sacks
a master-crafted buckler
expert lock-picking tools


 After finishing this list Fizzlewikk will show the list to everyone else. "Can anybody else think of anything else we'll be needing?"


----------



## Zerth (Jan 8, 2004)

*Aram, half-elf monk*



			
				ControlFreak said:
			
		

> Tsoren turns to his companions, "Well, it seems obvious that we should travel the road, so that makes me think that we should take ANY OTHER way there to avoid others who would expect us to take the road. How about we skirt the mountains along their south edge, avoiding the enemies of Silverymoon that will surely be waiting to thwart our efforts."



"The obvious path might prove to be the most difficult one," Aram says with a thoughtful look. "We should avoid Sundabar. That's where the enemy thinks we will be traveling, one way or another. We should stay off roads and take the southern route. It would be wise. I like Tsoren's ideas, all of them."

Aram takes a look at Fizzi's list. "Add two tents."


----------



## Thanee (Jan 9, 2004)

*Willow, female wood elf druid*

_“I prefer to travel light and only carry what is really needed, but I can see that we might need some equipment on this journey.”_


----------



## Breezly (Jan 9, 2004)

*So how do you want to proceed?*

OOC:  OK, how does everyone want to proceed at this point?  It always proves difficult to get everyone to come to a consensus in a Play by Post game, so I may have to consider selecting a group leader to make these types of choices.  

To recap, your choices at hand are:  What direction do you head? Do you decide to go the 'Southern Route' as Tsoren mentions?   And what is your cover story, Adventurers as Willow suggests?  Fizzi covered the provisions, and I will comment on them in a bit, but if anyone wants something else, let me know.

I do owe you a map and I will make one up in a bit.  Your path could take you through Sundabar either via the road or via the river.  Or the Southern Route as Tsoren suggested, however, that route is not patrolled and mostly wilderness.

Breezly


----------



## Breezly (Jan 9, 2004)

WonkaMania said:
			
		

> After thinking for a few moments, Fizzlewikk writes up a list to give to Lady Alustriel. It reads:
> 
> Lady Alustriel, this is the equipment that I think our group shall need:
> 
> ...




Alustriel nods, 'These items will be made avialable to you.'

Breezly


----------



## WonkaMania (Jan 9, 2004)

Breezly said:
			
		

> OOC:  OK, how does everyone want to proceed at this point?  It always proves difficult to get everyone to come to a consensus in a Play by Post game, so I may have to consider selecting a group leader to make these types of choices.
> Breezly




OOC- Shall we move over and talk about this in the OOC thread? Here's a direct link to it:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1304347#post1304347


----------



## Breezly (Jan 9, 2004)

*The Old Man's Map*

The Old Man makes some sketches on a map and hands it to you.  "This is where you need to go.  How you get there is your design."

OOC: This is a JPG representation of the CC2 Map.  I will start providing the CC2 maps once everyone has this installed.


----------



## WonkaMania (Jan 9, 2004)

*Fizzlewikk Schlickenbahb - Halfling Rogue*

Seeing the old man return, Fizzi turns to him and speaks, "Old man, you had previously talked about the fall, and destruction of the Netherise. This isn't something that I mahself know about. Could you tell me about this, and perhaps it will provide some clues for us?"


----------



## Breezly (Jan 9, 2004)

WonkaMania said:
			
		

> Seeing the old man return, Fizzi turns to him and speaks, "Old man, you had previously talked about the fall, and destruction of the Netherise. This isn't something that I mahself know about. Could you tell me about this, and perhaps it will provide some clues for us?"




The man speaks slowly, 'That is a long story of an age long past.  But, I will give you the very short version.  The Netherise were once the most powerful wizards on the face of Faerun.  With powerful magic they created vast floating cities.  The attracted many enemies, among them the phaerimm, but I will not speak of them in this story.  The leader of the Netherise, Karsus, in his folly challenged the Goddess of Magic, Mystryl and in his power, defeated her, taking on her powers for a brief time.  It was in this act that the Netheril were destroyed, for Karsus could not handle the power the Goddess and all magic on Faerun ceased.  It was this magic that kept the floating cities aloft and when the magic ceased, so fell the cities of the Netheril, plummeting to the ground in the area surrounding the Anauroch, destroying most of them.  Karsus fell to the earth, destroyed.  Mystryl sacrificed herself in the struggle and was reborn as Mystra.  this was in the Year of the Sundered Webs, -339DY.  The DragonStone comes from that age."


----------



## Breezly (Jan 9, 2004)

WonkaMania said:
			
		

> Fizzlewikk listens as the old man responds to him..
> 
> Fizziwikk nods his head in agreement but secretly wonders if he is telling the truth. *(Fizziwikk would like to do a Sense Motive check on the old man about what he said)*




Fizzi, you are convinced that the old man speaks true.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 10, 2004)

*Dain - dwarven ranger*

"Ah, it seems pretty clear that we should take the road to Sundabar.  From there it is more tricky, and we do not need to decide now which route to take after that.  It seems likely that we will not want to take the road from there-on.  We should either go south of the road, and north of the mountains, or use Turnstone pass, and cut through the hills.  Either way, we won't want any wagons for the trip.  Let's just take horses, call ourselves adventurers, and get going."


----------



## Thanee (Jan 10, 2004)

*Willow, female wood elf druid*

Willow nods. _“The earlier we start, the earlier we get there.”_


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Silestrea Morand, half-elf sorceress*

"I believe that the way as far as Sundabar should be safe enough, though I guess moving with only horses and pack animals would speed things up.  Once we get there we can as you say skirt around the city and travel towards the mountains.  I would think that we should stick to the north side of the mountains.  The orcs in this region raid even as far as Silverymoon and everyone says that they come from the mountains.  I do not like the idea of crossing them even through the pass.  Hopefully this tower that we seek will not be too far up.  I know that we need to avoid those who might want to stop us on our quest, but the road should be well patrolled and safe as far as Sundabar." Silestrea says, agreeing with Dain and Fizzi.


----------



## Breezly (Jan 11, 2004)

*Post 011204 – The Journey Begins, Alturiak 1, 6 in the evening.*

Post 011204 – The Journey Begins, Alturiak 1, 6 in the evening.

The morning soon slips into afternoon as the preparations move forward.  Alustriel is true to her word and you are supplied with the various adventuring gear that you listed.  In addition, she will supply you with a contact in Silvermoon from which to purchase your mounts for the trip; Alustirel gives you gold for this.  (*A Light Horse for each of the elves and half-elves, a war pony for the dwarf and a War Dog for the halfling, sorry, no climbing dogs in Silverymoon*).

“So, it is to be an adventuring party.  That seems about right.  I remember my days as an adventurer.  They never seem to escape you though.  Life is full of adventures.  I am sorry that we cannot send you out as heroes.  We can maintain some secrecy and you will likely get out of Silverymoon without much attention.  Even though many saw you, most will forget your faces.  But, that will not last long.  There are many that would love to see Silverymoon fall, for whatever reason, and they will do what they can to hinder your quest.  I have made arrangements for you to stay at an inn this evening, The Inn of the Wayward Sages.  You will also need to register with the Adventurer’s Guild and get an official writ allowing you to conduct your affairs in the Silver Marches.  This will take you the rest of the day and it is probably best if you leave with the light of day.  I must take my leave now and plan what to do about this dragon.”  With that, Alustriel heads off into one of the side chambers.

A number of attendants assist you with gathering your gear.  They package up your extra gear and rations in manageable sacks and chests.  With some effort, you are able to move the gear out of the High Palace and into the City of Silverymoon. 

 The city is still abuzz with the visit of the Dragon yesterday.  It seems like ages ago, but it was only yesterday when your lives changes.  People are going about their business, though you catch conversations about the dragon and the fate of Silverymoon.  A few people stare your way, though you do not get the impression that they are ill intended.  

Your first stop is not to far away, near the Sundabar Gate on the eastern side of the city.  You meet the contact Alustriel mentioned to acquire your mount.  One Giden Rothral, a large human, runs the Golden Hoof Stable and Tack.  When you mention your request, his faces brightens with recognition, ’Of course, your need was made known to me.  I have that which you need.’   You pay Giden for your mounts and he offers to stable them for you until you leave the city.  There is an extra two pack mounts on which to store your extra gears.  All told, you have *5 Light Horses, 1 War Pony, a War Dog and 2 Pack Horses.  * 

Your second stop, now that you have dropped off your gear, is to register with the Adventurer’s Guild.  You find directions that take you through the heart of the city.  You eventually find your destination and see that the guild is bustling with business.  All shapes and sizes of warrior, priest and wizard makes their way in and out of the guild.  The building is a three-story complex shaped of white stone.  There are various greens growing in and about the nooks of the building.  The sign reads plainly ‘Adventurer’s Guild’ over a Shield and Crossed Sword emblem.  Moving inside you see various people milling about looking at the Job Board or speaking with various merchants and others that have come to hire on able-bodied adventurers.  You find the registration desk and are greeted by a well-worn dwarf, certainly getting on in age.  A deep scar runs through the middle of his face and you notice that he is missing two fingers on his right hand.  “Ah.  New blood, so it seems. (Eyeing the group).  I’ve not seen ye’ ‘afore so I guess yer here ta register proper.  Well now, step forward and be accounted.  The fee is 10gp each and any sanctioned work done in the area of Silverymoon requires a 5% tax on what ye find.  A course, ya need to give yer group name, so we knows ya.  We’ll give ya a seal o’ the guild to identify ya as proper sanctioned adventurers.  Come now, step forward.”

Ok, some things to decide as you reply to this post:

How do you register?
Do you stay at the Inn tonight?
How do you wish to go?  You notice a number of job postings on the Guild board indicating a merchant looking for escort to Sundabar, a Wizard needs an item delivered to a friend inside the city of Sundabar, and a wealthy man requires a guard to escort him to the city of Sundabar.  Do you look into any of these postings?
Any last preparations?


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 12, 2004)

*Dain*

"Ah, yes, we do want to register as an adventuring party.  We'll pay the fee, but we'll need a bit of time to powwow about our name.  One moment please, sir."

Dain then motions the group to congregate where they have some level of privacy.  "Looks like we need a name NOW.  Personally, I would prefer to avoid any mention to green eyes or anything related to our bracelets.  Even if someone mentions us in passing when we're not there, it might tip someone off as to who we really were.  I think we should go for something more like 'The grey pilgrams' or the "wayward sages'"  he says with a grin.

"Also, shall we consider finding work for the trip to Sundabar?  I think it would be a good idea.  That would give us a cover story for our trip.  It would mean we'd have to enter Sundabar, but I don't know that that's such a bad thing."


----------



## ControlFreak (Jan 12, 2004)

*Tsoren Gildersham - Human Rog1*

Tsoren nods his head sadly, "It's bad luck to pick a name without meaning .. and the only thing we have in common is the dragon and the bracers. I'd hate to start with a bad omen."


----------



## Zerth (Jan 12, 2004)

*Aram, half-elf monk*

Aram sighs. "The name of our group hardly matters. We have already been noticed by many."

The monk speaks in a serious tone. "We have no time or need to run errands for merchants or wizards. Let us focus on our quest. The most direct path was chosen, let us make the most of it by traveling fast and without delays."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Silestrea Morand, half-elf sorceress*

Standing aside with the others, Silestrea offeres, "What about something more positive, rather than dwelling on these shackles?  How about _Celebgwaith_ which means people of silver, or Companions of the Silver.  if green is your colour of choice, perhaps _Calenamdir_ which is elvish for green hope. And I agree with Aram, lets not take any quests here and just tell them that our business is in Lathan or Mithril Hall, ie anywhere but east."


----------



## ControlFreak (Jan 12, 2004)

*Tsoren Gildersham - Human Rog1*



			
				Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Standing aside with the others, Silestrea offeres, "What about something more positive, rather than dwelling on these shackles? How about _Celebgwaith_ which means people of silver, or Companions of the Silver. if green is your colour of choice, perhaps _Calenamdir_ which is elvish for green hope. And I agree with Aram, lets not take any quests here and just tell them that our business is in Lathan or Mithril Hall, ie anywhere but east."



"Calenamdir," Tsoren Repeats, trying the word out for size. "I think that works for me. How does everyone else feel?"


----------



## Zerth (Jan 12, 2004)

*Aram, half-elf monk*



			
				ControlFreak said:
			
		

> "Calenamdir," Tsoren Repeats, trying the word out for size. "I think that works for me. How does everyone else feel?"



Aram nods absent-mindedly to answer Tsoren's question. Obviously the monk doesn't seem to care much about how the party will be named.

"I believe we should take The High Lady's advice and spend the night at the inn and leave early tomorrow. Much has been done today already, we wouldn't make it very far before the dark."


----------



## Thanee (Jan 12, 2004)

*Willow, female wood elf druid*

_“Calenamdir, I like it,”_ Willow replies to Silestrea.

_“I don't need any more rest, but it's wiser to break up at dawn, instead of journey during the night. There are dangerous beings hunting in the dark.”_


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 12, 2004)

*Dain*

"Callenemindear...whatever.  Ok.  Someone who can pronounce it go tell the dwarf.  I'm good with foregoing an escort job and definitely we should stay here for the night."


----------



## ControlFreak (Jan 12, 2004)

*Tsoren Gildersham - Human Rog1*

Tsoren says, "Ok .. tomorrow morning it is. That's good since I'd like to say goodbye to some folks quick."

With that Tsoren covers up the bracer and heads to the local rogue hangout (thieves' guild - whatever). When he gets there he inquires about the road ahead and tries to get a name for a good contact for the thieves' guild in Sundabar.


----------



## WonkaMania (Jan 12, 2004)

*Fizzlewikk Schlickenbahb - Halfling Rogue*

Fizzlewikk bows greatly before Lady Alustriel. "Thank you for providing us with these needed supllies and with travelling mounts M'lady, it is very much appreciated!" 

 Fizzlewikk takes the gear he had requested for himself and places it in his haversack and then goes about distributing the rest of the gear. He makes sure that everyone that doesn't already have a cold weather outfit recieves one, and then that everyone also recieves a climbing kit, 2 weeks rations, 2 torches, and a collapsable grappling hook. He then brings the Healers Kit to Willow and gives it to her saying "Here ya go M'lady, I had them bring this especially just for you, hopefully we won't be needing to use it but I'm glad we have it." and smiles softly to her.

 Fizzlewikk then places the crowbar, 2 shovels, 100 ft. of silk rope, bolt cutter, hacksaw and 4 blades, the 2 tents, and the 4 vials of stonebreaker acid in a pile that is to be carried on the pack mounts.

 As they head out of the Palace and through the city Fizzi is aware of the people looking at him and the others, some with curious looks, some with no expression at all, and some that look as if pleading for them to save thier lives. These are the looks that affect Fizzle the most. _All of these people depend on us to complete this mission and decide their fate.. I can not fathom how that must feel from their end. I'm certainly glad that I have not been made to just sit by and watch, I don't think I could handle that.. even though it may be dangerous, I'm glad it's up to me decide my own fate!_

 Upon arriving at the Golden Hoof Stable and Tack, Fizziwikk speaks to Giden, "Good Sir, Lady Alustriel has given me enough money to purchase a Riding Dog, if possible I'd like to also purchase Studded Leather barding for it if you can have it ready by daybreak tomorrow morn?" 

 Having taken care of that business the group heads off to register at the Adventurer's Guild. Fizzi is a bit taken aback at all of the business that is being conducted here, seeing many people walking around with armor and weapons and finely crafted items and jewelry. _Wow.. so here it is that I am to become an adventurer! I mean, I knew that's what I set out to be when I left my family, but it's.. well, I guess it's all just really hitting me with how real it is now!_

 Fizzi listens as the group decides upon a name. "hmm.. I also like the name Calenamdir, Silestrea, I think it suits us just fine! You also make a good point about telling them that we are not headed east, but part of me thinks there is money to be made on the side as we head towards Sundabar. Perhaps we could escort the merchant or the noble, as both are looking to head in the direction we are going. As long as we don't have to actually enter Sundabar, I would like to do so. Heck, we could probably kill two birds with one stone and escort both of them at the same time!" A smile comes over Fizzi's face thinking about the money they could earn. "And who knows, maybe we might even need to enter Sundabar to re-supply. If we don't though, we'll have to make it clear to the merchant and the noble that we'll escort them to the city but we won't actually be entering it ourselves. The least we could do is look into how much they're willing to offer."

 Fizzlewikk looks to Silestrea and speaks in Elvish to her, "Good choice of name for our group M'lady!" and gives her a wink.

 He then looks to Aram (and speaking Common again) reaches up and pats him on the back (well, the middle back because that's where he can reach to) and says to him (his intent is to speak so that only Aram can hear him)"You ok Aram? You don't seem to be too happy. Is something troubling ya? C'mon, let's go to the Inn of the Wayward Sages and talk it over some fine Schnapps?"  as a friendly smile washes over his face.


(edit- forgot about the 2 tents!)


----------



## Breezly (Jan 13, 2004)

WonkaMania said:
			
		

> Upon arriving at the Golden Hoof Stable and Tack, Fizziwikk speaks to Giden, "Good Sir, Lady Alustriel has given me enough money to purchase a Riding Dog, if possible I'd like to also purchase Studded Leather barding for it if you can have it ready by daybreak tomorrow morn?"




Giden replies, 'Of course, I shall prepare it for you and have your fine steed equiped for the morning.  I'll give it to you for half-price.'

...



> (edit- forgot about the 2 tents!)




OOC: I am suddenly reminded about Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom where the evil bad guy is equipping and the fellow ends with...'And Tanks'...your welcome.  Yes, I suppose I am strange /OOC

Breezly


----------



## Zerth (Jan 13, 2004)

*Aram, half-elf monk*



			
				WonkaMania said:
			
		

> He then looks to Aram (and speaking Common again) reaches up and pats him on the back (well, the middle back because that's where he can reach to) and says to him (his intent is to speak so that only Aram can hear him)"You ok Aram? You don't seem to be too happy. Is something troubling ya? C'mon, let's go to the Inn of the Wayward Sages and talk it over some fine Schnapps?" as a friendly smile washes over his face.



Aram looks back at Fizzi. "I thank you for the concern, my friend. Nothing, but the obvious troubles my mind, but how else could it be, when your home is threatened and you are responsible for it's safety." Aram puts his hand on Fizzi's shoulder, smiling. "I wouldn't mind some company. I'll pass the schnapps, though, but some tea would do fine."


----------



## Breezly (Jan 13, 2004)

*Post 011304 – Venturing Forth, Alturiak 3*

Post 011304 – Venturing Forth, Alturiak 3

The old dwarf at the guild watches with some amusement the discussions about a group name.  When you finally decide upon Calenamdir, he gives you a quizzical look, almost as if asking you if you are for real.  “Well, it ain’t a proper dwarven name fer sure.  You don’t like Stonebreakers or The Iron Hands.  Perhaps Hammers of Justice?  No?  Well then, I supposed yer minds are made up.”   The old dwarf goes about updating his journals with your group name, noting each of you individually.  “If you have a moment, I shall give you yer seals o’ the guild."   He turns away and tracks down a smallish gnome.  Moving off into one of the interior rooms you hear some metallic sounds, followed by a hammer or two.  After about 15 minutes of waiting the gnome returns with seven small, metallic seals.  The dwarf looks at them and turns back to you.  “Here be yer official seals.  You’ll need to show these if asked fer them by any of the officials of Silverymoon.  Should ya lose them, the fee is 10gp to replace.  Ya don’t wanna be caught without one if yer adventuring in the area of the Silver Marches.  You can use the seal at any o’ the guilds in the Marches.  Good luck, the blessings o’ yer gods go with ye.”   With that, he turns away to other business.

The group, having decided it was best to travel on your own and not take up with one of the various job postings, you gather you things and head to the Wayward Sage.

Arriving at the inn, you can see where the establishment gets its name.  The inn is full of various scholarly types, wizards and bards.  A few scattered city folk also are ending their day at the Sage.  A beautiful, female elven bard is entertaining in the back room.  Her melodic voice carries throughout the inn and gives the place a nice warm background.  You do not have trouble finding a table for the entire group and almost as quickly as you are seated a barmaid takes your order.  Teas, Moonwine and Silverymoon Pale Ale are the specialties of the house.  A nice Moonsea Bass is the meal of the day.  Placing your orders, you find a moment to relax amongst the folk of Silverymoon.  The atmosphere is light and the people do not seem to take notice of who you are.  The food and drink are quite good and overall, it is a enjoyable time.

Tsoren, you take a moment to slip away from the festivities to try and make some contact with your guild.  However, when you find one of your guilds contact points, you find that no one is around to make contact with.  This is not necessarily a strange situation as your guild is not one of the more well-known, or organized groups.  Your guild deals more in adventures, treasure hunting and aqcuiring of rare items than any actual organized crime.  After a while, you return to the inn.

As the night wears on, you find the barkeep and arrange for your rooms.  There is one room for the three women and the wolf companion of Willow and two others for the four gentlemen.  You decide that setting a watch may be a good idea, considering the direness of the situation.  You make arrangements between yourselves to sit watch in the hall, as all the rooms are close by.   You finally make it to your beds and a hope for a restful evening.  You find the moments before your sleep filled with thoughts of the future and how much things have changed.  A quiet hope for things to come is the last thing you remember before drifting off to sleep.

The night passes uneventfully, as the various watches are changed without fail.  You awake rested and ready to strike out on your own.  As you gather your things you can feel the chill in the air.  It is going to be a cold day, and you make preparations for such.  Equipping your cold weather clothing, you gather your gear and head to the common room.  You consume your breakfast quite quickly as nervousness sets in.  The conversations are light as each of you seems lost in your own thoughts.  After settling with the Barkeep, you head out into the city, the light of dawn is quite a beautiful sight.  The air is cold but you adjust as you head to the stables to retrieve your mounts.  There are a few people milling about the streets as you pass, but none seem to pay you any mind.  You have no trouble with the mounts in the morning and you adjust your gear between your mounts and the two pack animals.  Fizzi’s mount is decked out in leather barding and the dog seems quite eager to see him.  With a final farewell to Giden, you lead your mounts to the city gates.

At the gates of the city the Knights in Silver stop you and ask your business.  You state that you are adventurers and display your seal to them one by one.  The Knights nod and wave you through.  You are now on the open road of the Silver Marches.

As advertised, the road to Sundabar is active and well patrolled.  You pass many merchant caravans heading into the city, as many slower caravans heading away towards Sundabar.  The road is well maintained and even the light dusting of snow on the ground does not delay your journey.  After a full days travel you come upon a travel station set along the road.  The station, or inn, caters to various merchant caravans and travelers.  There are a number of tents set about the area and various merchants are trying to get a few more sales in to travelers either before or after Silverymoon.  You decide to play it safe and camp outside with the other travelers (you pay a 1gp fee).  Finding a suitable site, you make camp for the night.  Darkness soon falls about you and the various camp fires create an eerie orange glow.  Songs and merriment fill the night.  You make a quick meal before heading off to sleep.  Setting the watch, despite the presence of the Knights in Silver, you once again find your night passes uneventfully.

In the morning, many of the merchant caravans are well into their preparations to leave.  You gather your gear and head off once again to Sundabar.  Your second day is filled with much the same as the previous, though the Nether Mountains loom much closer now.  The air is still crisp and overcast as a light snow falls.  The numbers start to thin as the day starts to wane.  As you start to consider where you are going to sleep you hear the sounds of what can only be battle from up ahead.  Spurring your mounts on to the next rise, you see below you a scattered caravan, horses and wagons scattered about the area.  There are a number of humanoids, orcs or goblins, trampling through.  A large creature, perhaps an ogre, attacks with them.  You see a few Knights in Silver trying to keep the creatures at bay, but they seem to be a bit overwhelmed at the moment.  A number of bodies litter the snow and a reddish tinge can be seen in a number of areas.

You are about 120’ away from the conflict ahead of you.  It does not appear that you have been seen.  How do you proceed?


----------



## ControlFreak (Jan 13, 2004)

*Tsoren Gildersham - Human Rog1*

Tsoren says, "we must assist," and urges his mount forward to about 30' from the ogre and dismounts.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 13, 2004)

*Dain - dwarven ranger*

"Indeed.  No mission, however important, can take precedence over the saving of innocents."  Dain will spur his warpony forward to about 30 feet of the ogre as well, then dismount, prepare his waraxe and sheild, and attack.


----------



## Zerth (Jan 13, 2004)

*Aram, half-elf monk*

Aram rides after Tsoren and Dain dismounting roughly at the same time. He readies his sling and prepares to fire at the enemy.


----------



## WonkaMania (Jan 13, 2004)

*Fizzlewikk Schlickenbahb - Halfling Rogue*



			
				Breezly said:
			
		

> Giden replies, 'Of course, I shall prepare it for you and have your fine steed equiped for the morning.  I'll give it to you for half-price.'




 Fizzlewikk smiles to Giden, "Thank you very much Giden, that is most kind of ya! Say.. would ya also have any saddlebags that I can purchase to add to the barding? That'd be great if'n ya could!" *(Fizzlewikk pays Giden the 25gp for half-price Studded Leather Barding for a medium-sized mount, and if available the money for saddlebags, as well as later paying the 10gp fee to the adventurer's guild.)*

 Fizzi listens as the old dwarf at the adventurer's guild grumbles about the name they've chosen, but decides to just stay quiet and not say anything to him. He listens to what the dwarf says about not loosing the seals and needing them to identify to that he is registered. He decides it's best to secret this seal away so it can't be taken from him. *(Fizzi uses Sleight of Hand to hide the seal on his body among his clothes)*

 Arriving at the Inn, Fizzi appreciates the elven bard's singing, and her beauty even more! Although he doesn't act upon it, he certainly spends a good deal of time looking at her whenever possible, although he makes sure not to do so rudely. As per their previous conversation, Fizziwikk sits next to Aram and orders some Kiwi Schnapps if they have it for himself, and a very flavourful wildberry-tea for Aram. The talk is light and friendly and Fizzi only has a drink... or two. 

 After doing his watch and waking up in the morning nicely rested, cleaning up and having breakfast, the companions set off to get their mounts. Fizzi is glad to see his Riding Dog wearing the studded leather barding and is also very happy that the dog seems to take a liking to him! He plays with the dog a bit and after speaking with Giden about any last minute care that he should be aware of, bids him(Giden) farewell and sets off, making sure to scratch behind the dog's ears.

 After stopping at the city gates to tell the Knights of their business and presenting his seal, Fizzlewikk will once again hide it on his body when he thinks no one is looking at what he is doing.

 After an un-eventful days of travel and setting up camp at the travel station, Fizzlewikk once again plays with his riding dog mount, hoping to make even better friends with it. After rising from a good night's sleep he once again joins his fellow companions and heads off towards their destination.

 In the evening after hearing the sounds of battle and clearing the rise and seeing the scene layed before him, Fizziwikk thinks to himself _Well, here it is mate.. your first chance to put your learned throwing skills to good use!_ After seeing Tsoren and Dain spur on their mounts, Fizziwikk does the same. Fizzle will draw one of his darts as his mount runs to about 30 feet from the battle where he also will dismount and start sizing up his opponents to make an attack.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 14, 2004)

*Willow, female wood elf druid*

Willow, seeing the knights getting overwhelmed by the creatures, does not hesitate to rush forward with the intent to help. These creatures destroy whatever lies in their path and they must be stopped, she also has some experience fighting their kind already at the borders of the wood elven territory in the High Forest.

Ivory is moving at her side, she orders him to defend her for now. Willow dismounts with the others, readying her longsword.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 14, 2004)

*Silestrea, half-elf sorceress*

Watching her friends charge off, Silestrea draws her crossbow and nocks a bolt.  Moving her mount a little closer to the fray she will launch a bolt when it looks like their group has been noticed as she doesnt want to alert the humanoids.  From her vantage point above the battlefield, she will count the number of enemies and try to spot any particular knights that look like they could use her help.


----------



## Breezly (Jan 16, 2004)

*Post 011504 - The Battle Map*

Sorry for the delay...here is the battle map.  I want you to take a look at it before posting your actions.  You are entering from the bottom of the map.  Let me know what you want to do and then I will post a combat turn.

Breezly


----------



## ControlFreak (Jan 16, 2004)

*Tsoren Gildersham - Human Rog1*



			
				Breezly said:
			
		

> Sorry for the delay...here is the battle map. I want you to take a look at it before posting your actions. You are entering from the bottom of the map. Let me know what you want to do and then I will post a combat turn.
> 
> Breezly



(assuming north as up and 5' squares)

I'd like to ready my sling and ride to 30' south and 10' east of the lower leftmost orc and dismount there.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 16, 2004)

*Dain - dwarven ranger*

Dain will dismount, prepare his axe and sheild, and charge. At his short-legged pace, he won't be able to attack in round 1. He'll just move towards the closest orc.  "Someone get the archers!"  He'll shout.  It seems unlikely to him that his shouting would warn the orcs if they haven't already heard the horses.


----------



## Zerth (Jan 16, 2004)

*Aram, half-elf monk*

Aram rides forward on the road (40 feet up from the bottom of the map) and dismounts.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Silestrea Morand, half-elf sorceress*

Taking stock of the battlefield, Silestrea maneuvers her horse around towards the east so that she can get a clear shot on the archers.  _Best stop those goblins from their free shots at those knights_, she thinks to herself, hoping that the rest of their new group can handle something as mean looking as that ogre.


----------



## WonkaMania (Jan 16, 2004)

*Fizzlewikk Schlickenbahb - Halfling Rogue*

Fizzlewikk will enter on the right side (the very last square on the right) and have his mount move forward it's speed (40 ft) and will throw his Dart at the closest green archer. (35 ft. away from him, no range increment.)


----------



## Breezly (Jan 16, 2004)

*Post 011604 - The Battle on the Road*

Seeing the merchants in disarray and obvious peril, the group moves in to lend aid.  The maelstrom of battle is difficult to decipher, but you do not hesitate.  Taking advantage of the fact that no one has seen you come over the rise, you move into better figthing position.  

As the group on the road moves in and dismounts, it becomes obvious that you are noticed.  Silestrea and Fizzi move on the archers in the rocks, while the rest of you draw weapons and prepare for battle.

Party Initiative:
*18 - Silestrea
17 - Dain
14 - Fizzi
14 - Aram
8 - Willow
7 - Tsoren*

Give me your actions.

OOC: OK, I added letter/number coding for clarity.  Let me know what you would like to do.  This part of the game gets more technical and I am sure game mechanics will be often used.  If you want to add flavor, by all means I encourage it.  I will do all your rolling.  I could not change the colors on the minis yet, but I will get to it.  Also, if you have dismounted, I did not put any horses on for sake of readability.  Fizzi, I have your action already.

Good luck. /OOC

Breezly


----------



## ControlFreak (Jan 16, 2004)

*Tsoren Gildersham - Human Rog1*

(Sorry about the edit .. but I'm trying to cover things based on my init)

If the ogre is NOT in melee, Tsoren will move to N16 and attack the Ogre with his sling.

Otherwise, Tsoren will put away (or drop if time doesn't allow) his sling, draw his dagger, and move to J15. If he feels this will provoke an AoO, he will try to Tumble past. If there is time (doubtful) he will attack the Orc at K14.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 16, 2004)

*Willow, female wood elf druid*

OOC: Wow, nice battlemap! If you got something fitting, a picture for Ivory (Willow's wolf companion) would be good (a white wolf). 

Grabbing her finely crafted longsword in both hands, Willow runs off towards the closest enemy and strikes with all her might, hoping to preserve the lives of the last remaining guards and knights at least.

Charge attack, moving to K15 and attacking the orc at K14 with a two-handed strike.

She orders Ivory to assist in her attack.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 16, 2004)

*Dain - dwarven ranger*

_OOC:  Beautiful map, Breezely_

Dain, sensing that he is in range, will charge at the orc in S16, and strike at him with his axe.  +7(1d10)+2 (+1 race, +1 masterwork, +2 str +2 charge +1 BAB)


----------



## Zerth (Jan 17, 2004)

*Aram, half-elf monk*

Briefly analyzing the situation Aram decides it is best to down the lonely orc (K14) first.

*(move to L14 and attack the orc in K14 unarmed, atk +1 dam 1d6+1)*


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 18, 2004)

Not confident in her riding skills, Silestrea will pause where she is and load her crossbow, firing on the nearest archer.


[ooc: +4 ranged (1d8+1, 19-20/x2, 80 feet, light crossbow) - Point Blank Shot included.]


----------



## Breezly (Jan 19, 2004)

*Post 011904 - Battle on the Road, Rnd 1*

Post 011904 – The Battle on the Road, Rnd 1

OOC: My apologies, I will not be able to update the map until later this evening.  I hope my lines noting your movements help./OOC

The battle is joined. 

*Combat Initiative:
18 - Silestrea
17 – Dain
15 - Goblins
14 - Fizzi
14 – Aram
12 – Orcs
12 – Merchant Guard
11 – Ogre
10 – Knights in Silver
8 - Willow
7 – Tsoren*

Silestrea, excited with her first combat, brings her horse to within range of the archers taking shelter in the rocks to the east.  With a quiet, coolness she brings her crossbow to bear, but fumbles with the bolt as it drops from her hand.  Frustrated, Silestrea looks up and sees the goblins eye her with a sly grin.

Dain, axe in hand utters a dwarven war cry and charges at the nearest opponent.  The goblin is a bit surprised at his appearance but is quick enough to bring his spear up in an unskilled block.  The movement is enough to throw off Dain’s attack as his axe glances off the spear.

The goblins in the rocks turn their focus on Silestrea and Fizzi.  The three take aim and fire their bows at the two mounted figures.  The light of day plays tricks with their eyes and each of the shots misses, going over your heads.  The goblin facing Dain returns the blow but his spear is easily dodged by dwarf.

With a chuckle Fizzi quickly retrieves a dart from his vest and lets it fly at the nearest Goblin archer.  The dart seems to fly true but at the last moment it clicks off one of the rocks and lands at the goblin’s feet.

Aram takes a quick glance at the battlefield and decides to wade in with what appears to be merchant guards.  With a deft maneuver, Aram quickly covers the distance and swings around with a high circle kick to the orc’s head.  The back of his foot catches the orc square in the face and greenish blood spurts out its nose.  The orc looks at Aram with anger and swings its huge axe across in an attempt to cut the monk in two.  The move is obvious to Aram and he easily dodges past. 

The merchant guard fighting with Aram takes advantage of the orc’s distraction and drives his spear into and through the skull of the beast.  The orc convulses for a few seconds before dropping to his knees.  The merchant pulls the spear from its head and turns to the battle.

Willow, seeing the nearest orc fall to the merchants blow, quickly charges past him to the next orc facing the Knight in Silver.  Ivory follow quickly on her heels.  The swing of her sword is deftly blocked by the orc, but this exposes the lower portion of his body to Ivory’s attack.  The wolf takes a bite out of the orcs leg and greenish blood oozes from the wound, but it does not bring him down.

Tsoren dismounts and quickly looks around at the battle.  Seeing the ogre in battle with a Knight in Silver, he decides not to risk a sling shot.  Drawing a dagger, Tsoren looks for the nearest orc.  Seeing the convulsing orc on the ground, Tsoren changes targets and moves to attack the orc at R14.  Tsoren moves in low on the orc and drives his dagger up into the chest of the creature, as it is trying to fend off the Knight in Silver.  The dagger finds a way to the creatures heart and the orcs eyes go wide before it drops its axe and falls backwards into the snow. The Knight in Silver nods his appreciation before looking to the rest of the battle.

The rest of the melee continues in earnest with sounds of battle echoing in your ears.  You catch glimpses of merchants running to hide in their wagons, or move towards a nearby rock.  Two orcs were taken down, but the battle is still far from in hand.

What do you do?


----------



## ControlFreak (Jan 19, 2004)

*Tsoren Gildersham - Human Rog1*

Tsoren can't pass up the sneak attack on the orc at R10, but he's keeping an eye on the goblin at U11 to make sure it doesn't get in the way. If the Goblin does get in the way where I can't avoid an AoO, I'll throw the dagger at it from where I am (or a 5' step to avoid an AoO) and draw my Rapier.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 19, 2004)

*Dain*

"It will be a cold day in Hell when a goblin can hold its own in a fight with a dwarven prince!"  Dain swings his axe at the goblin again.  _+5(1d10)+2_


----------



## Zerth (Jan 19, 2004)

_It is never good to have enemy behind you. _Aram thinks to himself before he charges the orc in J8, who is fighting a knight and Willow with Ivory.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Silestrea, half-elf sorceress*

From her horse, Silestrea will retrieve another bolt, load and fire, hoping to cover the embarassment of dropping the first one.


----------



## WonkaMania (Jan 20, 2004)

*Fizzlewikk Schlickenbahb - Halfling Rogue*

Fizziwikk watches as his dart bounces off of the rocks instead of sinking into the goblins chest.. _I must get a clearer shot at them!_ he instantly thinks. He watches as his companions drop two of the orcs and things start looking better.

 He looks to Silestrea and speaks to her in Elvish, "Let's put a little pressure on the nasty buggers M'lady!"

 Fizziwikk directs his brave Dog to ride forward towards the Goblins hoping to instill a bit of fear in them perhaps driving them off, as he pulls out a Dagger and attempts to hurl it directly into the goblin archer's skull.

*OOC:* Breezly, this all depends on if the goblin archer in square GG-13 moves or not. I want Fizzi to get within the daggers throwing range of 20ft. The goblins act before me, so if he moves away at all, Fizzi will instead pull and throw a Dart, avoiding any range increments. He also wants to make sure the goblin doesn't have any cover against him because of the rocks. He'll throw at a goblin archer that doesn't have cover if it's an issue. Oh, and just incase it needs to be said, the bit about "and attempts to hurl it directly into the goblin archer's skull" is just flavor text, none of that "called shot" business.. hehe  *(Fizzi directs his mount to square HH-16 and throws a dagger at the goblin archer in square GG-13. Dagger ranged attack (thrown within 30ft) +7 ....(1d3+2, 19-20/x2, P)*


----------



## Breezly (Jan 21, 2004)

*Post 012104 - The Battle on the Road, Rnd 2*

*Combat Initiative:
18 - Silestrea
17 – Dain
15 - Goblins
14 - Fizzi
14 – Aram
12 – Orcs
12 – Merchant Guard
11 – Ogre
10 – Knights in Silver
8 - Willow
7 – Tsoren*

Silestrea quickly retrieves another bolt and sets it in the crossbow.  Taking aim at the goblins crouching in the rocks, she hopes to even the odds.  This time, the bolt flies true and hits the ragged creature in the shoulder knocking him down.  He does not seem to be making a move to get up.

"It will be a cold day in Hell when a goblin can hold its own in a fight with a dwarven prince!",  Dain shouts as he brings his axes around in another attempt to defeat his pesky foe.  The goblin tries to bring up his spear to once again block the axe, but this time he is not fast enough.  Dain’s axe catches the goblin at the base of the neck and buries itself half way through to the other side.  The goblins head wavers before finally, the body falls, head barely attached.

The two goblins in the rocks seem shaken, but stand their ground.  Seeing Silestrea on horse, they deem her the more fearsome foe.  Taking aim, both goblins return fire, hoping the rocks provide enough cover for them to regain the advantage.  The first arrow sails high and wide, but the second strikes true.  Silestrea is grazed by an arrow, leaving a nasty gash across her right arm (-3hp).  The two remaining goblins move away from Dain and the other combatants and take shelter on the opposite side of the ogre, hoping he lends some protection.  Their distraction at the turning tide of battle causes them both to miss on their attacks.

Pulling a dagger from his vest, Fizzi spurs his dog forward to get a better shot at the goblins.  Seeing the first one fall, Fizzi decides to take a shot at the second goblin in line.  Your dog faithfully moves forward smoothly, to afford you a stable platform.  With incredible skill Fizzi launches the dagger and it buries itself up to the hilt in the goblins head.  Blood pours from its skull as the creature falls backward into the sole remaining goblin.

Aram quickly moves up in support of Willow and Ivory, hoping to take advantage of the combined combat to sneak in a devastating blow.  The monk spins and completes a technically perfect reverse punch to the orcs neck, snapping ligaments and crushing his wind pipe.  The orc collapses in a heap instantly.

The orcs, being hardier and more battle experienced, do not scare so easily.  Looking to take advantage of an exposed combatant, the orcs move in.  The orcs facing the merchant guard and the Knight prove deadly in their attacks as both fall to the orcish blows.  The final orc moves down to face the Knight beside Tsoren.  His axe sweep comes in low and hard catching the knight squarely in the ribs causing a grievous wound.  The Knight stands firm but he does not look good.

The remaining two merchant guards move up in support of the wounded knight, but their attacks are feeble and miss wildly.

The Ogre, now free of foes, steps forward to face his newest opponent, the deft Aram.  With a mighty swing the things huge club just barely misses Aram head and lands with a loud thump on the ground.  The stench of the creature is almost overwhelming.

The wounded Knight in Silver tries to return the attack against the orc.  Blood is pouring from his wound.  This seems to affect the knight as his attack is easily blocked.  The Knight next to Aram now faces off against the Ogre.  With a swing of his sword, the knights attack looks to be true, but at the last minute the Ogre brings its club up to block.

Willow, not wanting to swuare off against the ogre moves up against the Orc that is now moving in on your flank.  Without word, Ivory senses her thought and moves up with her.  Ivory once again catches an orc low and her bite digs in deep.  As if they have done this many times before, Willow quickly takes advantage and buries her sword in the creature’s neck causing the mortal wound.  

Tsoren sees the goblins move quickly away from the combat, and the Ogre moving up against Aram and the Knight.  Wanting to get closer, but fearing exposing his flank, Tsoren tumbles behind the Orc and spins driving his dagger in at the base of the creatures skull.  The blade protrudes from the other side and a gurgling sound emanates from the creatures throat as the thing falls to the ground, quite instantly dead.

The Knight in Silver with the wound looks at Tsoren with a knowing smile, then topples backward to the road.

How do you proceed?

OOC: I hope to update the map tonight, if it is not clear. /OOC


----------



## Zerth (Jan 21, 2004)

*Aram, half-elf monk*

Aram grits his teeth as the Ogre's big weapon passes just inches away from his head. Realizing the deadliness of his new opponent he knows it must be bested quickly. Focusing all his ki, Aram ducks low to close in and tries to deliver a well-placed strike in the ogre's abdomen.

*(5 foot step to close inside the ogre's reach [L9], unarmed attack with stunning fist, atk +1, dam 1d6+1, Stunning Fist DC 15)*


----------



## ControlFreak (Jan 21, 2004)

*Tsoren Gildersham - Human Rog1*

Tsoren quietly tumbles inside of the Ogres reach to his back and attempts a sneak attack.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 22, 2004)

*Dain*

Dain smiles as the goblin falls.  He then sets his sights on the Ogre, his real prey.  All dwarves learn to combat these fearsome creatures, and Dain specialized against them in the militia.  Knowing a charge risks allowing the ogre to smack him before he can close, Dain moves forward.

_OOC:  If the ogre seems aware of his presense, Dain will merely close on it, moving around east a bit in an effort to flank it.  If he thinks he can charge it w/o giving it an AoA, he will simply charge to the attack.  (+2 dmg, +4 AC vs. Ogres as a dwarf w/Giants as his favored enemy)_


----------



## Thanee (Jan 22, 2004)

*Willow, female wood elf druid*

Seeing the large ogre attack Aram and no orcs left nearby, Willow decides to help fight the biggest threat present. She firmly grips her longsword with both hands and charges the ogre recklessly being fully aware, that it won't be able to take advantage of its reach against multiple opponents. Ivory is following her to assist as usual.

OOC: Thanks for the picture for Ivory. If you get around to color the pictures, please change his color to light grey or something similar.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 22, 2004)

Silestrea, seeing Fizzi charge in on his mount and remove the second goblin archer will move her horse forward into the area infront of the stones.  Along the way she will reload her crossbow readying it to either attack the remaining goblin behind the rocks next round or one of the others cowering behind the ogre.

[ooc; move to BB11 and reload]


----------



## Breezly (Jan 22, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Silestrea, seeing Fizzi charge in on his mount and remove the second goblin archer will move her horse forward into the area infront of the stones.  Along the way she will reload her crossbow readying it to either attack the remaining goblin behind the rocks next round or one of the others cowering behind the ogre.
> 
> [ooc; move to BB11 and reload]




OOC: I have to re-read the mounted combat section to be sure, but I believe you can move on a mount, reload your Crossbow and Fire in the same round.  In effect, the horse is moving so you still get your full actions.  I even seem to remember using this exact thing as an example.  If that is the case, I will fire on the goblin for you. /ooc

-B


----------



## WonkaMania (Jan 22, 2004)

*Fizzlewikk Schlickenbahb - Halfling Rogue*

Fizzlewikk clenches his left fist in victory as his dagger buries itself to the hilt in the goblins head, "There's more where that came from you nasty buggers!" he yells out.

 Fizzi watches as Silestrea moves her mount forward to take better aim on the sole goblin archer left. He pulls out a Dart as he urges his mount to move towards her, intending to help her finish off the last goblin archer, or if she does it in one blow, to launch his Dart at the nearest enemy he has a good shot on.

*OOC*: Fizzi is going to move his mount forward, and if the goblin archer is still standing after Silestra shoots, he will hurl his dart at it. If her shot dropped the goblin, he will hurl his dart at the nearest enemy that he has a good shot on. Fizzi does not have Precise Shot yet, so if there is an enemy that is *not* in melee combat with someone, that would be his preferred target, even if another enemy is a little closer. *(Fizzi moves his Riding Dog to square BB-10 [should be 40-ft movement] and throws his dart as described in the text above)*

*Dart:*
Ranged (thrown) *+6* ...(1d3+1, x2, P)
*Ranged (thrown within 30 ft) +7 ...(1d3+2, x2, P)* 
*Range:* First Incrment 40 ft, then 20 ft thereafter
(0-40 ft: no penalty, 41-60ft: -2 penalty, 61-80ft: -4 pen, 81-100ft: -6 pen, 101-120ft: -8 pen, 121-140ft: -10 pen)


----------



## Breezly (Jan 23, 2004)

*Post 012304 - Battle on the Road, Rnd 3*

Combat Initiative:
18 - Silestrea
17 – Dain
15 - Goblins
14 - Fizzi
14 – Aram
12 – Orcs
12 – Merchant Guard
11 – Ogre
10 – Knights in Silver
8 - Willow
7 – Tsoren

Silestrea moves up on the remaining goblin, emboldened by her success.  Allowing the horse to move forward, Silestrea deftly reloads her crossbow and brings it to bear on the scurrying creature.  Her bolt catches the cowering goblin in the shoulder spinning him around slightly.  He drops his bow and clutches the wound.

Dain smiles triumphantly at the fallen goblin, buts sets his sights on the bigger prize.  With an Ogre now pressuring his new companions he knows he must act.  Axe in hand, the dwarf charges in on the ogre.  Out of the corner of his eye, the large beast and swings its club at the rampaging dwarf.  With some knowledge of these creatures, Dain easily anticipates the attack and gets within the reach of the beast, the club sailing over his head.  With a sense of triumph, Dain excitedly brings the axe down on the ogres leg, but he is able to move it at the last minute, the axe hitting solid road and not fleshy ogre.

The Goblins, seeing the battle turn against them, all turn, dropping their weapons and head off into the foothills.  

Fizzi, seeing the goblin break and run shouts after them, "There's more where that came from you nasty buggers!".  Turning his attention back to the combat, he looks for an easy target.  An orc and the ogre are the only remaining combatants and the are each locked in melee.  Not wanting to risk a shot, Fizzi moves around the back of the combat, looking for an advantage.

Aram is the epitome of concentration as he moves in on the large ogre.  A quick twist of the arms, he brings his open palm up in a strike to the ogres abdomen.  His fist hits squarely in the chest of the beast causing him to expel a gasp of air.  The ogre eyes seem to glass over for a moment, but he regains his concentration quickly.

The last orc stands confidently next to the ogre and fights on.  Locked in battle with one of the merchant guards, the orc swings its mighty axe.  The weight of the axe seems to fool the orc and his blade misses the guard.

With a wry smile the guard returns the attack on the orc.  Driving his spear at the chest of the orc, the guard is disappointed when the orc blocks the thrust with his axe.

The ogre, now seemingly surrounded by assailants, eyes you with anger.  Having battled the Knights in Silver, he sees this one as his most dire opponent.  With a roar, he swings his club.  The sound of crunching metal and bone blasts your ears as the mighty club connects on the Knight, just below the neck.  The upper chest of the night is crushed inward as ribs, lungs and armor are crunched together.  The Knight is spun in the air, away from the battle landing 10ft away.  His arms are twisted behind his body in a manner they were not intended.  Blood is flowing freely from his wounds.  (Rolled a crit, be happy the dice gods did not call on you instead.)

Willow sees an opening in the Ogres defenses and moves in to attack.  Ivory cannot make a path to the ogre and instead moves against the orc that is now in Willow’s flank.  Bringing her long sword around in a sweeping arc, the blade cuts through the forearm of the Ogre, a nasty gash opens up.  Ivory moves against the orc, but her bite misses the large creature.

Tsoren, seeing an exposed opening, tumbles into combat with the ogre.  With dagger in hand, he drives the blade into the back of the creature.  He feels the blade enter, but it catches on the hard spinal bone, preventing it from going deeper.  Damage is done, but Tsoren feels that it could have been much worse.

What do you do?


----------



## WonkaMania (Jan 23, 2004)

*Fizzlewikk Schlickenbahb - Halfling Rogue*

After seeing the goblin archers turn and run, Fizzlewikk turns his concentration on the remaining combatants. His companions have the Ogre all but surrounded, and there he sees the Orc with his back turned to him sqauring off against the gaurd. 

_I best take down this Orc while everyone else is concentrating on the Ogre.. and it's best to stay out of that things reach!_ he thinks to himself. With Dart already in hand he has his mount move a bit closer and throws the dart with all his might, aiming for right between the Orc's shoulderblades.

*OOC: (Fizzlewikk will move his mount to square O-1, and throw his Dart at the Orc in sqaure L-5. Fizzlewikk will then draw a Dagger to be ready for next round. Dart: Ranged (thrown within 30 ft) +7 ...(1d3+2, x2, P)

*


----------



## Zerth (Jan 23, 2004)

*Aram, half-elf monk*

Horrified at the fate of the knight, that was fighting next to him just moments ago, Aram is even more determined to finish this fight. Pressing his whole body forward he tries to hit the ogre with an elbow.

*(attack with unarmed strike +3 [+1 Str, +2 flanking], damage 1d6+1)*


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 23, 2004)

*Dain - dwarven ranger*

Dain will press the attack against the ogre.


----------



## ControlFreak (Jan 23, 2004)

*Tsoren Gildersham - Human Rog1*

Tsoren calls to the area where the orc is ahead, "try to take a prisoner if possible!"

Tsoren will attack the ogre again with his dagger.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 23, 2004)

*Willow, female wood elf druid*

Willow spins around (stepping into a flanking position, if possible) and brings her blade down on the ugly ogre again, striking with full force, while Ivory (who is a male wolf, btw. ) tries to keep her back free.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 24, 2004)

Silestrea turns her mount towards the remaining orc, sets her crossbow in her lap and chants a short spell taught to her by her mother.  

[ooc: move within 25ft of the orc and cast _daze_, will negates, 15% spell failure]


----------



## Breezly (Jan 24, 2004)

*Post 012404 - The Battle on the Road, Rnd 4*

*Combat Initiative:
18 - Silestrea
17 – Dain
15 - Goblins
14 - Fizzi
14 – Aram
12 – Orcs
12 – Merchant Guard
11 – Ogre
10 – Knights in Silver
8 - Willow
7 – Tsoren*

Silestrea moves in behind the combat and begins to tear ribbons from the Weave.  The air shimmers round her hand as she connects with the source of all magic on Faerun.  Concentrating on the orc in front of her, she directs the magic of the weave to daze the orc.  The magic forms around the orc and the creature’s eyes seem to go blank.   For the moment, it seems as if the orc is unaware of where he is.

Dain, angrily pulls his axe from the dirt of the road.  A look of pure concentration overcomes the dwarf as he brings his axe blade down on the ogre.  This time, aiming for the midsection, the axe comes in a downward arc.  Luck is not with Dain as the blade catches the ogres belt and does no damage.

Fizzi continues to move around the back of the battle.  Seeing the orc temporarily dazed, he retrieves a dart and launches it at the back of creature.  Fizzi’s aim is true and the dart buries into the upper shoulder of the orc.  The creature bellows in anger, turning slightly to see Fizzi.

Aram, sensing his immediate danger, presses the attack on the ogre, hoping to do what he can to end this battle quickly.  The longer it lasts, the more deadly it gets.  Aram follows up his previous attack with a spinning elbow to the jaw.  Once again, the monks superior training pays off as his elbow connects solidly.  

The orc seems a bit lost not quite sure what to do.

The merchant guard senses victory and his actions back up the thought as he drives his spear into the throat of the orc.  It falls backward onto the muddy road.

The ogre, having been struck twice by Aram, no sees the monk as more of a problem.  With a low roar he brings his club down in an attempt to end the threat of this pest.  The attack is obvious to Aram and he easily side-steps the attack and the club pounds harmlessly on the road.

Willow spins to the left to get into flanking position on the ogre and she swings her blade at the ogre’s exposed shoulder.  Her blade cuts through the hide of the ogre armor deep into the upper arm.  Blood spurts from the wound and the ogre wavers on his feet.  A grievous wound.

Tsoren pulls his dagger from the ogre’s back and looks to shout at the merchant guard, but he is already grinning, his spear in the dead orc’s throat.  Tsoren, having almost free reign behind the orc, is covered a bit in the blood pouring from the wound Willow delivered.  This time, he will not fail.  Tsoren drives his dagger deep into the kidney of the ogre, the creature bellowing in pain and reaches back feebly to the wound.  His hand never makes it to his back as he turns slightly and falls dead in a heap on the road at your feet.

With a quick look around you see other merchant guards trying to retrieve the horses and carts that are scattering off the road.  Besides the carts that are near you, there are about 7 others scattering about.  Merchants are moving about the horses and others still are running screaming from the battle.  The field is littered with dead orcs, goblins, merchant guards and what you count as 5 Knights in Silver.  The merchants that do look your way seem to have fear in their eyes.  The barbarian elf spurs her horse over the rise behind you and has a look that is a mix between awe and horror on her face.

What do you do?


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 24, 2004)

*Dain - dwarven ranger*

Dain takes a deep breath.  "Good fighting comrades.  I've never seen anyone fight like that." he say to Aram.  "Impressive."  Dain then trots back to his horse planning to help round up the stray animals of the caravan.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 24, 2004)

*Willow, female wood elf druid*

Willow looks around for anyone in dire need of her healing spells and will deliver them to save whoever she can. Thereafter, she will continue to tend the wounded with her mundane skills. Meanwhile, Ivory is standing guard.


----------



## ControlFreak (Jan 25, 2004)

*Tsoren Gildersham - Human Rog1*

Tsoren looks at his armor in disgust, "Umm .. I'm gonna have to get washed up or this is going to start smelling by nightfall," he looks up, "any surviving orcs or goblins?"


----------



## WonkaMania (Jan 25, 2004)

*Fizzlewikk Schlickenbahb - Halfling Rogue*

After seeing his companions and the merchant gaurd kill off the remaining enemies, Fizzlewikk looks around at the bodies. He looks at the ones that are obviously dead and stops for a moment to say a small prayer for them knowing that he does not possess any skills to do anything about it. Fizzlewikk will then go about collecting and cleaning off all of his thrown Darts and Daggers and put them away, all the while making sure to listen to the conversations around him. He's particularly interested in hearing what any of the merchants and merchant gaurds say about the attack.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 25, 2004)

Watching the orc and ogre fall, Silestrea quickly gets off her horse, hooking her crossbow on its strap.  She then moves among the Knights in Silver to find their leader to try and find out what happened.


----------



## Zerth (Jan 25, 2004)

*Aram, half-elf monk*



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> Dain takes a deep breath. "Good fighting comrades. I've never seen anyone fight like that." he say to Aram. "Impressive."



Nodding to Dain, "Everybody did well. This was a tough fight." 

Aram turns to look at the battlefield for any wounded, that might still survive *(heal +2)*. "Let us see if any of these brave men can be saved." He has two cure light wounds potions and will use them if he feels it would save someone's life.


----------



## Breezly (Jan 26, 2004)

*Post 012604 – The Calm After the Storm*

Post 012604 – The Calm After the Storm, Alturiak 4, Evening.

Now that the battle is over and the adrenalin starts to subside, you take a look around you to see the devastation that surrounds you.  Your muscles seem heavier as you see the bodies lying in the snow, which once was pristine and pure, but is now covered in red.  It seems so senseless to you, but you feel helpless to prevent it.  The world of Faerun is a dangerous and deadly place, more so in the Silver Marches.  It is something you have accepted over time, but seeing its fury first hand is sobering.

The merchant guards move amongst those that still live, trying to bring everyone together.  At a distance you see some of the merchants that had run away stopping and turning around, others still trying to reign in the horse and carriages.  Many of the women are crying amongst the dead.  You see guards lying in the snow, obviously dead.  But you also see some of the merchants lying in the snow, arrows protruding from their bodies or deadly wounds the obvious cause of death.  As you move amongst the bodies, you hear some of the men say things like, “They came out of no where”,  ”. “Why would they attack us, we carry only wool and garments." Many of the merchants are just in shock.

The guards seem to be at ease with your presence, finally, one of the remaining guards and a merchant approach your group. “My thanks for your timely arrival.  If not for you, then I fear all would have been lost.  We were lucky enough to have been traveling with a Knights in Silver escort for part of the way, but even then, we were taken by surprise and could do little to stem the tide of battle.  My name is Athil Golyista, I am from Silverymoon.  We were traveling to Sundabar when these creatures came at us from the foothills here.  It is strange that they would attack openly on the road, for it is well patrolled.  I have traveled this road much over the past year and I have not heard of a similar attack so close to Silverymoon.”  The merchant guard with him nods his agreement.  “We must attend to the fallen.  Will you assist?  I fear, now that the guard and the Knights are slain, we are in a vulnerable position.”

The group agrees to lend assistance and start to police the bodies.  Subconsciously, you divide the fallen into groups, the Knights in Silver, the Merchant Guard and the merchants themselves.  The fallen orcs, goblins and ogre you unceremoniously pile their bodies in a heap, but first emptying their pockets of anything valuable or informative.  You collect various coins from the goblins and orcs.  The ogre has a full pouch of coins and a few gems.  The merchants eye you as you collect and group the coins together (103gp, 218sp, 3 Gems).  Once you have completed the task, Athil approaches you again.  “I must once again thank you for your assistance.  I cannot offer much of a reward, but in fairness, I would like to split the treasure with you.  I would ask for only one share so I can pay for funeral services and rehire some guards.”  You look over your shoulder and see that they are loading the bodies of the fallen guards and merchants onto wagons.  Athil continues, “I do not know what to do with the fallen Knights.  We are going to continue to Sundabar so perhaps we could take them to the next patrol.  Which way are you going and what is your business?  Perhaps we can travel together if you are heading my way?  At the very least camp with us tonight, it is late and I doubt we will travel far, if at all this night.”

As you decide, you survey the field.  5 Knights in Silver fell in battle along with 6 of the merchant guard.  There are only 3 merchant guards remaining for the seven wagons carrying goods.  You do notice another wagon that is different than the others.  Inquiring, Athil will tell you that this was another traveling to Sundabar and joined up with his group a day back.  He does not know the people and has not spoken with them much.  

What do you decide/do?


----------



## ControlFreak (Jan 26, 2004)

*Tsoren Gildersham - Human Rog1*

Tsoren turns to the group, "I think we should discuss this in private for a moment."

Tsoren gives a nod to Athil and begins walking a short distance away, hoping the group will follow.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 27, 2004)

*Dain*

Dain looks back & forth between Athil and Tsoren.  "Don't worry." he says to Athil.  Then he follows Tsoren.  

"Regardless of whether this whole thing is a trap, we can't just abandon these innocent merchants to the highway.  We're heading their same direction anyway.  I say we join them.  Perhaps for pay.  We need not enter Sundabar with them.  Perhaps we could demand to see what is in the mysterious wagon before agreeing to let it accompany the rest."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Silestrea Morand, half-elf sorceress*

Holding her right arm, Silestrea follows the others off to the side.  She looks ashen having seen so many Knights in Silver fall.  Blood pours freely from her arm as she says weekly, "I agree with Dain, I think it would be a bad idea to abandon these people out here."


----------



## Zerth (Jan 28, 2004)

*Aram, half-elf monk*

Looking stern, Aram speaks, "My mind tells it would be best to continue alone. Our task is of great importance, it should always be the first priority." Then the monk's voice gets softer as he continues, "But my heart tells we stay and look after these unfortunate souls. Just remember, that our presence might endanger these innocent people as much as traveling without many guards would. Sometimes there is no clear choice."


----------



## WonkaMania (Jan 28, 2004)

*Fizzlewikk Schlickenbahb - Halfling Rogue*

Fizzlewikk takes a moment to pause and look at all the bodies that are laying about. It didn't really affect him when he was in the heat of battle, but now it strikes a pain inside him to see all of these peoples' lives ended. He says a soft prayer to Brandobaris, the god he pays homage to, to keep him safe and alive on his journeys.

 Fizzi listens as the merchant Athil Golyista speaks to them and makes note about what he says of the attack. Fizzi will then follow the others to discuss things in private as Tsoren suggessted.

 As the companions speak, Fizzlewikk notices Silestrea's arm. "M'lady, are yeh alright? Willow, perhaps you can bandage her arm for her? I'd help but I'm not much good at that sort of thing" he says with a small frown on his face - a rare sight to see on the halfling. He listens to what both Dain and Aram say about travelling with the merchants. Fizzlewikk pauses for a moment and begins to speak. His intent is to speak softly so that only those of the group can hear his words.

"What you say is true Aram, our task is of great importance. However, I agree with what your heart says, and what Silestrea and Dain say, we can't just leave these people out here." he pauses for a moment. "Part of me wonders also, did not Garlyntraxil say that we represent the spirit and will of the common folk? I can not help but think that this here may just be all apart of his plan. To see what we would do in a situation like this where our common brethren need our help. Would we abandon them because we are now suppossedly all "high and important" because we are on a quest? Or, would we do what we are doing, and decide to help are fellows in need!" A small smile returns to Fizzlewikk's face.

"However, if that is the case, then it is us who have put these men in danger, and it is us who have caused the deaths of these others.." Fizzlewikk's face returns to a sad look. "No matter what it is, I think we are being tested on all fronts my friends, and we must do what our hearts tell us to. I think it is more then fair that the merchants recieve a share of the treasure to pay for funeral expenses and to rehire new gaurds. Speaking of which, let me take a look at those gems, perhaps I can determine how much they are worth. Dain, are you any good at Assaying also? It's told in tales that Dwarves can determine what any metal or gem is worth, how about you help me take a look at these?"  *(Fizzlewikk will try to Appraise the gems, Appraise: +2)*

"They wanted to know which way where going and what our business is. I say that we tell them neither. While I do wish to help them, I don't feel that we have to give them any information. Let us tell them that we will travel with them to Sundabar, but we would like to move quickly. We are but adventurers looking to explore. Staying here for the night is obvious, although I would like for them to contribute to the night's watch. We should most certainly have more then one person on watch with this amount of people." _hmmm_ he thinks for a moment. "About the wagon that is different, it could be nothing really, they could just be other merchants that joined up with them for protection. There is safety in numbers."  *(Fizzlewikk will try to remember if he saw what they where doing during the battle.. where they running away, did they have gaurds that fought/where fighting?)* "I agree with what you said Dain, I think that they should let us look and see what is in their wagon, but I'd like to do it as non-threatening as possible. Just that if we are to accompany them and provide protection, we'd like to know what they are carrying. We could ask them what they are doing as well, and any one of use that feels they can tell if a person is lying or not should be there when they are talked with."

"So I think that everyone is pretty much in aggreance that we will travel with these people. Let us just keep on our toes for any trickery or any more attacks my friends..."


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 28, 2004)

*Dain*

"Yes, Mr. Fizzlewick.  Why don't you do the talking.  I'm not so good at being polite.  Here, let me look at the gems, as well."  

_OOC:  If Gems count as metal or stone, then Dain's appraise is +3_

"Personally, this sounds like a setup, & I don't like that strage wagon.  We must stick by our story of being adventurers, though, so we can't act too suspicious, and we should be sure to ask for money."


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Silestrea, half-elf sorceress*

Silestrea nods weakly to Fizzi's question, "I'll be okay, just need a bit of rest.  Though if you do have that bandage, Willow I would definitely appreciate it."

[ooc: Sil only took 3hp, but @ 1st level for a sorceror that leaves her with only 2.]


----------



## Breezly (Jan 29, 2004)

*Post 013004 – Traveling Companions. Alturiak 4, Evening*

Post 013004 – Traveling Companions. Alturiak 4, Evening.	

The group moves off to speak quietly about the current situation.  And, although the situation seems a bit odd, as a group you decide that traveling with the merchants to Sundabar is the wiser course of action.  Turning back to Athil you inform him of your decision to travel with him, and agree that he is due an equal share of the treasure to compensate for his loses.

Athil smiles, ‘Excellent.  I am relieved to hear of your decision.  You certainly have proven yourself worthy in battle and we will be better off with you amongst us.  As for the treasure share, I only need a portion of the coin.  The gems are yours to keep, they seem quite fair and should more then compensate you for your efforts.’  Dain and Fizzi take a look at the gems they are three rubies of excellent quality.  (There are two gems of equal size, you estimate their value at 400gp each.  The smaller ruby is valued at 100gp)

Athil moves off briefly to converse with the remaining guard and some of the merchants.  They look your way on occasion and nod their heads as if agreeing to whatever it is that Athil is saying.  The guards and merchants move off about their business and quite efficiently, they gather the caravan together and prepare to move of.  The wagon containing the mysterious traveler moves in with the groups as well.  Fizzi quickly tries to replay the battle in his mind and he only remembers seeing the wagon driving away from the battle.  No one emerged to aid the merchants.

Before moving off, you get a chance to inquire of Athil about the mysterious traveler.  Athil can only shake his head, “I do not know.  I have only had dealings with the driver and I have not spoken at all with anyone within the wagon, if there is anyone.’

Looking at the driver of the wagon you can see that he is a finely dressed human, with opulent winter clothing.  The horses are the finest of their breed and the wagon is exceptional in quality.  The driver eyes you coldly when you approach him and as the wagons are making to move, you do not have an opportunity to speak.

Once the bodies are placed in one of the merchant wagons, Athil signals the group to move.  It is getting near dark and Athil comments that he wants to put an hour or two behind him to get away from the ambush site.

Silestrea, you are able to clean and bind your wound, though you do feel a little woozy from the blood loss.

OK, how do you arrange yourself?  What do you do during the 2 hour ride?  When you make camp are there any preparations you wish to make or special things you want to do?


----------



## Thanee (Jan 29, 2004)

*Willow, female wood elf druid*

Willow will, of course, tend to Silestreas wound, once she notices, but since she has used up her healing spells already to aid the dying, her mundane healing skills must suffice. She will clean the wound and bandage it, so it doesn't break up again easily.

_“I'm sorry, that I cannot do more to help you in the moment, but the wound should heal soon.”_

During the course of the day, Willow will continue to treat the wounded to accelerate the healing process.

She is also in agreement, that the group should travel with the merchants. It's too dangerous here to leave them on their own now.

On the next morning, Willow will prepare full healing spells - all Cure Minor/Light Wounds.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 29, 2004)

*Dain*

Dain remounts and drifts back to the rear of the train.  On the way, he edges closer to Fizzy.  "I guess we can wait until we stop for the night before we converse with them further, but I'm of the opinion we should ask for money for our guard duties.  And also quiz the driver of the mysterious wagon."


----------



## Zerth (Jan 29, 2004)

*Aram, half-elf monk*

During the day Aram will help treat the wounded with the little ability he has in such matters, trying to keep the green bracer out of sight as well as he can. He is suspicious and will keep an eye on the mysterious wagon whenever possible. All and all he is just anxious to reach Sundabar as soon as possible so the party can continue traveling by themselves.


----------



## WonkaMania (Jan 30, 2004)

*Fizzlewikk Schlickenbahb - Halfling Rogue*

Fizzlewikk nods to Dain as they appraise the gems. "sounds good to meh! Let's pick 3 different people to hold onto these gems. I don't like to "carry all my eggs in one basket" if you know what 'ah mean! When we get the chance we should divide up the coin, perhaps later when we stop for the night."

 Fizzlewikk will get back upon his Riding Dog and ride besides Dain and Aram as they travel to the sleeping spot for the night. He looks to Dain and says "Aye, 'ah agree about talking with the driver of the mysterious wagon. Would you care to go with me when we talk to them? Are you going to come as well Aram? I just want to go up and ask them where they are going and what type of cargo they are carrying, stating that since we are going to be gaurding the caravan, we'd like to know what we're gaurding. I'd also like to look at it as well, I don't want to just take their word for it. I'm of the opinion that if they refuse we should tell them they'll have to leave us. It sounds harsh but you never know who you can or can't trust, especially now. Also, I have no idea what to ask for payment for gaurding them? I don't think it should be much, and I really don't know if it'd be "right", but it would lead to our cover of being "adventurers".. Either way, let's just get to Sundabar and away from these people as soon as possible."


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 31, 2004)

*Dain*

"Oh course I'll go with you, Fizzy.  I'll carry one of the gems, a big one, I reckon.  I agree that if they're not cooperative, we should encourage them not to accompany us, although perhaps we have no right to make them leave us.  Perhaps we should just say they need to help pay us as guards.  Perhaps just a silver piece each per day?"


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 31, 2004)

*Silestrea Morand, half-elf sorceress*

Silestrea thanks Willow for her tender ministrations, graceous that the blood has stopped flowing.  Her arm is still quite sore and her head is feeling a little woozy from the blood loss.  She goes over the her horse, affectionately named _Baelryn_, and tends to her things, leaving the planning to the others.


----------



## Zerth (Jan 31, 2004)

*Aram, half-elf monk*



			
				WonkaMania said:
			
		

> Fizzlewikk will get back upon his Riding Dog and ride besides Dain and Aram as they travel to the sleeping spot for the night. He looks to Dain and says "Aye, 'ah agree about talking with the driver of the mysterious wagon. Would you care to go with me when we talk to them? Are you going to come as well Aram?."



"I shall also come," Aram tells Fizzi as the group rides on. "It is only fair to ask to know about those, who we are supposed to protect. But let's be polite. There are many possible honorable reasons for travelers to keep their own council. We should know that."


----------



## Breezly (Feb 1, 2004)

*Post 020104 – The Journey to Sundabar, Alturiak 6, Afternoon*

Post 020104 – The Journey to Sundabar, Alturiak 6, Afternoon

The group and caravan finally move off.  The sun is starting to set behind you as you fall into our formation.  Almost subconsciously, you spread yourselves out along the line of the caravan to make sure you cover the entire length in case of attacks.  The three remaining guards take up a position on one of the wagons.  The mood is somber, quiet.  You can here a few lingering sobs as the group moves down the road.  Athil takes up his position in the lead wagon.  Although the loss of life is great, none of the caravan’s goods were lost.

The strange wagon falls in towards the back, third from the last.  Although you try a few times, when you approach the wagon you get a stern look from the driver and the heavily armored guard.  Try as you might, you do not engage the driver in conversation.  You get nothing more than ‘We are traveling to Sundabar, that is all you need to know.’  The heavily armored man seems quite capable and does not speak.  The only thing you do learn from the wagon is the name carved into the side of the wagon and embossed with gold.  Maralith.  

The next two hours of your journey are uneventful.  The twilight soon gives way to evening.  The light of the stars and moon illuminate the road and surrounding land in a eerie silver glow.  Athil leads the caravan off the road, and almost without command, the wagons circle and the guards and merchants go about setting up camp.  You lead your horses off the road and group them together and tie your oats bags to their faces.  Fizzi, your war dog has taken quite a shine to you and does not want to leave your side.  Unfastening his saddle, your soften a bit and let him join you as you make camp.  Willow, Ivory walks with his head held high, proud and strong as the group makes camp.  He takes up a position next to you as the group circles a fire and talks of the days events.  The wind is cold and hard forcing you to wrap your clothing tightly around you o fight off the chill.  Once you get a fire started your spirits lift a bit.

As you have your dinner, you see a few more people milling about the strange wagon.  A human female with jet black hair and long flowing fur leaves the wagon for a few moments.  She is surrounded by three well armored men, much like to one that was seated with the driver on the wagon.  They do not join the group around the fire, but instead make their own fire. You get a sense that this woman is very much in charge of the group.  You do not see any more of her after dinner.

You set watch that evening and make conversation with the guards.  They have been hired in some capacity as a merchant guard for much of their professional lives.  They reiterate how strange it was to be attacked so close to Silverymoon, but they seemed resolved that it is just part o the job.  The evening passes slowly, but without event.  In the morning the caravan quickly gathers together and heads off down the road.

The whole next day passes much as the first and your evening once again passes without event.  You only pass a few caravans coming from Sundabar in the east during the day.  On the second day after the attack, just after lunch, you catch sight of a group coming up from the east moving fast.  As the get closer you can see that they are a group of Knights in Silver, five to be exact.  The motion you to halt and Athil complies, bringing the caravan to a halt.  One of the Knights moves his horse forward.  ‘Who are you and what can you tell me of the attack on the road?  Looking to your group he adds, what is your business on the road?”
How do you respond?  Anything special you want to do?


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 1, 2004)

*Dain Ironhelm*

"We are adventurers.  We are a legally registered party, and are currently helping escort this caravan to Sundabar.  We know nothing of the attack except it consisted of goblins, orcs and an Ogre."


----------



## Thanee (Feb 2, 2004)

*Willow, female wood elf druid*

Willow watches the knights, but doesn't say anything. Obviously the merchants and guards are better suited to explain the situation. She strokes Ivory's white fur, while the humans talk.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 2, 2004)

*Silestrea Morand, half-elf sorceress*

Silestrea moves to the front as the knights approach, urging _Baelryn_ up beside Dain.  "As my companion has stated we are adventurers escorting this caravan.  Many Knights in Silver fell during the battle, valiantly defending their charges.  The humaniods appear to be getting braver as the caravan was attacked quite close to Silverymoon."


----------



## Zerth (Feb 2, 2004)

*Aram, half-elf monk*

As Dain and Silestrea have already answered to the knight's question, Aram just listens to the conversation. He is eager to hear if the knights can give any more information about the current situation.


----------



## Breezly (Feb 2, 2004)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> "We are adventurers.  We are a legally registered party, and are currently helping escort this caravan to Sundabar.  We know nothing of the attack except it consisted of goblins, orcs and an Ogre."




The leader of the Knights looks at Dain, 'Know nothing of the attacks?  Your clothes have blood on them.  It seems to me that you were quite intimate with the attacks.  Perhaps you would like to amend your story and tell me what really happened?'

Breezly


----------



## Breezly (Feb 2, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Silestrea moves to the front as the knights approach, urging _Baelryn_ up beside Dain.  "As my companion has stated we are adventurers escorting this caravan.  Many Knights in Silver fell during the battle, valiantly defending their charges.  The humaniods appear to be getting braver as the caravan was attacked quite close to Silverymoon."




The lead Knight looks at you and his lack of emotion surprises you, 'Knights were killed you say?  What did you do with the bodies?  Did you just leave them scattered on the ground like the rest of the orcs?  Why did they fall but you simple adventurers not get harmed?'

With that the other four Knights move out along the column of the caravan looking at the wagons.  They seem to take a particular interest in the strange wagon, but they do nothing overt to them.  When Athil finally points out the wagon that contains the fallen bodies, the Knight leader takes a cursory glance in the wagon and speaks to Athil and to your group.

'You must come with me to the next check point.  There you will be required to give a full account of what transpired here.  We will escort you there.  I trust you will not have any problems with that?'

Anyone can respond if they wish...

Breezly


----------



## WonkaMania (Feb 2, 2004)

*Fizzlewikk Schlickenbahb - Halfling Rogue*



			
				Zerth said:
			
		

> "I shall also come," Aram tells Fizzi as the group rides on. "It is only fair to ask to know about those, who we are supposed to protect. But let's be polite. There are many possible honorable reasons for travelers to keep their own council. We should know that."




 Fizzlewikk nods in agreement. "Very true Aram, and thank you for bringing that up, we of all people should know about secrecy."

 Fizzi travels the rest of the two hours uneventfully along with the rest. When it comes time to break down for camp, Fizzlewikk notices that his dog has taken a liking to him and decides to play with him a bit. Fizzi finds a nice stick and plays fetch with the dog, taking care not to throw it too far, and keeping it within the lights of the campfire. After a bit of this he'll also playfully wrestle with the dog a bit and then feed him some good cooked meat and let the dog sleep right next to him. 

 Later when the Knights in Silver approach them travelling, Fizzlewikk listens as his companions explain what happened. After hearing the Knight respond:



			
				Breezly said:
			
		

> 'Know nothing of the attacks?  Your clothes have blood on them.  It seems to me that you were quite intimate with the attacks.  Perhaps you would like to amend your story and tell me what really happened?'
> 
> Breezly




 Fizzlewikk moves forward to interject, "Good Sir, what I think my friend here meant was that we know nothing of the creatures motives for attacking, or how it began or was set up. We where travelling to Sundabar ourselves when we heard the sounds of battle over the next ridge. Spurring our mounts forward we saw these merchants and the Knights engaged in combat with the vile humanoids that my friend had previously mentioned. We charged in to help the fight, for the orcs and goblins and ogre had the gaurds and knights outnumbered. We fought side by side with these gaurds" Fizzi motions to the caravan gaurds "and the Knights in Silver. It wasn't long before we had killed a good number of the orcs and goblins and they turned to flee, but not before we slew the Ogre. It is with heavy heart that I say that some Knights and caravan gaurds lost their life, but we are certainly happy that we showed up when we did, for if it where not for our numbers adding to the fight, many more good men could have possibly lost their lives as well." (Fizzlewikk speaks with true compassion and is not hiding anything).

*OOC- * (Does Fizzlewikk know how much longer it will be till they arive in Sundabar?)


----------



## ControlFreak (Feb 2, 2004)

*Tsoren Gildersham - Human Rog1*

Tsoren keeps an eye on the "strange" wagon during this exchange, looking for anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 4, 2004)

*Dain*

"Hrumph."  Dain frowns at the Knight's terse accusations, and lets Fizzy defend him.  He crosses his arms across his chest and looks away.  He is fine with accompanying them to their next checkpoint.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 4, 2004)

*Silestrea, half-elf sorceress*

Silestrea adds to Fizzi's account, "We came upon the guards and Knights and helped turn the tide.  The fallen were gathered and brought along with us in that extra wagon back there.  We shall bring them along with you so that we can give them a proper heroic burial as they deserve."

As many of the party is slowly catching on to, Silestrea is always in awe of the power wielded by the Knights and indeed any formal representative of the Silver Marches.  She has thus far agreed to all of their demands without hesitation.

[ooc: i hope that i got the facts right.  i know that one of the merchants suggested bringing the bodies along with us, so i assume that it happened.]


----------



## Zerth (Feb 4, 2004)

*Aram, half-elf monk*

There is no doubt for Aram, as a citizen of Silverymoon, that the group should follow the knights to the checkpoint. "Please accept our most sincere condolences. Many knights in silver fell, but each one of them fought bravely until the very end." Noticing some of his companions getting irritated by the accusations, the monk tries to calm the situation using his diplomatic skills taught by the Order of Mystra. "We will come with you as asked, Sir Knight, because we share your grief and are willing to aid in solving this matter. My companions have spoken words of truth and I only ask, that we would be treated with respect. Not as criminals but like someone, who fought proudly with those wearing silver."

*(OOC: Diplomacy check [+8] if needed)*


----------



## Breezly (Feb 4, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Silestrea adds to Fizzi's account, "We came upon the guards and Knights and helped turn the tide.  The fallen were gathered and brought along with us in that extra wagon back there.  We shall bring them along with you so that we can give them a proper heroic burial as they deserve."
> 
> As many of the party is slowly catching on to, Silestrea is always in awe of the power wielded by the Knights and indeed any formal representative of the Silver Marches.  She has thus far agreed to all of their demands without hesitation.
> 
> [ooc: i hope that i got the facts right.  i know that one of the merchants suggested bringing the bodies along with us, so i assume that it happened.]




OOC:  Yes, you have gotten your facts right.

The Knight leader looks at you as you speak and he seems unmoved by what you say.  In fact, you might even say he looks agitated.

Breezly


----------



## Breezly (Feb 4, 2004)

Zerth said:
			
		

> There is no doubt for Aram, as a citizen of Silverymoon, that the group should follow the knights to the checkpoint. "Please accept our most sincere condolences. Many knights in silver fell, but each one of them fought bravely until the very end." Noticing some of his companions getting irritated by the accusations, the monk tries to calm the situation using his diplomatic skills taught by the Order of Mystra. "We will come with you as asked, Sir Knight, because we share your grief and are willing to aid in solving this matter. My companions have spoken words of truth and I only ask, that we would be treated with respect. Not as criminals but like someone, who fought proudly with those wearing silver."
> 
> *(OOC: Diplomacy check [+8] if needed)*




The Knight leader addresses Aram, 'Very well then, follow us.'  As with Silestrea, you do not detect any grief in the Knight.  He seems almost cold, focusing more on those in the caravan than on the fallen at this point.

Breezly


----------



## Breezly (Feb 4, 2004)

ControlFreak said:
			
		

> Tsoren keeps an eye on the "strange" wagon during this exchange, looking for anything out of the ordinary.




Tsoren, as you watch the wagon, you find that a few of the other Knights take a particular interest in the wagon, stopping and looking at the driver and the wagon itself.  The Knights then move off towards the other caravans.  

As you were looking at them, you do notice that the armored man next to the wagon driver seemed more tense, his hand drifted to his sword as if preparing to draw, but said nothing.  The man's eyes locked on yours as you were observing and his disposition can be best described as 'suspicous'.

Breezly


----------



## ControlFreak (Feb 4, 2004)

*Tsoren Gildersham - Human Rog1*



			
				Breezly said:
			
		

> Tsoren, as you watch the wagon, you find that a few of the other Knights take a particular interest in the wagon, stopping and looking at the driver and the wagon itself. The Knights then move off towards the other caravans.
> 
> As you were looking at them, you do notice that the armored man next to the wagon driver seemed more tense, his hand drifted to his sword as if preparing to draw, but said nothing. The man's eyes locked on yours as you were observing and his disposition can be best described as 'suspicous'.
> 
> Breezly



Tsoren grins at the armored man, not hiding the fact that he's watching the wagon.

He turns his attention to the Knight Leader and says, "alrighty then! Let's get moving."


----------



## Breezly (Feb 6, 2004)

*Post 020604 – On the path to…?, Alturiak 6, Late Evening*

Post 020604 – On the path to…, Alturiak 6, Late Evening

The Knights in Silver leader looks over the group as you give your ascent to traveling with them to the Knights check point.  Athil also nods his agreement and he motions to the caravan to follow the Knights.  The Knight leader takes up a position at the head of the column.  The other four Knights pair off and position themselves at opposite sides of the caravan at the front of the caravan; one pair moves close to the strange wagon towards the rear of the caravan.

You travel slowly but steadily along the road.  Thankfully you are heading in the direction of Sundabar, so you shouldn’t lose much travel time.  Fizzi calculates in his head that it should take another 4 days of travel to get to Sundabar.  Your travel is relatively quiet.  The Knights in Silver do not engage you in conversation as you travel, they seem much more focused on their duties.  Athil and the other merchants remain focused on their wagons and fighting off the growing chill of the late afternoon.

As evening starts to take a hold of the day, the Knights lead you off the main road.  When asked, the Knights in Silver leader tells you, “The guard station is set near the foothills.  Watching the road is not our only duty.”   And with that, he leads you toward the foothills.   The Knights call you to a halt about an hour off the road.  The foothills are much closer now and the air is colder and crisper as you prepare for an evening meal.  The sun as it sets casts shadows amongst the various crags and knolls.  Your meal is quick and quiet and you are soon moving once again.  “Just a few more hours and we will be there.”   The Knight leader comments.

After another hour you’re an in the foothills themselves.  Looking around you notice that the ground is un-traveled an you have not passed another Knights in Silver patrol.  In fact, over the past hour you have not passed anyone else on your travels.  As that thought grabs you, you look around at the others and get a sense of unease.  In fact, the more you consider it the more you feel as if something is not quite right.  

How do you want to proceed?


----------



## Zerth (Feb 6, 2004)

*Aram, half-elf monk*

Aram is somewhat surprised by the manner the leader of knights is handling things, but he never mentions it. He doesn't act like he's lost some good men of his, almost like he doesn't care at all. Maybe it's just his way of handling great grief, but this a very strange way indeed, especially for a knight. Aram can't recall any other time he would have seen a knight in silver act like this, not ever. The leader seems not very knightly, rather almost unpleasant. But Aram doesn't ponder this any more as their journey continues. He just hopes everything gets solved quickly at the guard station so the party could continue their important quest.

As the knights lead the caravan to the foothills Aram's uneasy feeling keeps getting stronger. He tires to observe the knights, but can't clearly say what could be wrong with them. He has been quiet for the most part of the trip with the knights, but then approaches Silestrea as they are riding on. "Say, My Lady, you are from Silverymoon also and spoke with the leader of the knights earlier. I don't know if I am being too paranoid, but did you notice anything odd about him?" Aram pauses briefly, then leans closer and continues almost with a whispering voice: "I mean the way he almost totally ignored his fallen comrades? And how he treated us and really everybody without much respect. That is not the way a knight should act, I know these things as my order is well versed in diplomatic issues and I know the Knights in Silver are as well, if not even better." Aram looks quickly around making sure no knight is close enough to listen. "And what about taking this whole caravan to the hills. Looks like nobody has traveled here recently." Aram's voice gets a little excited, "I feel like..., almost like a hostage. I don't like this at all. Now, please tell me how you see it. Am I going too far with this?"


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 6, 2004)

*Dain*

Dain spurs his pony towards the conversation Aram is having with Silestra.  "I like this not.  These men are likely impostures.  Let us try to stop this train before we are ambushed.  We could fein an injury perhaps.  Is there any way to verify these knights' identity?"


----------



## Thanee (Feb 6, 2004)

*Willow, female wood elf druid*

_“Is this behaviour and leading us here not like them?”_ Willow asks her companions silently, clearly addressing the humans and the more knowledgeable in this matter. _“Then yes, we should stop them before it is too late.”_


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 6, 2004)

*Silestrea Morand, half-elf sorceress*

Silestrea says, "Well, Aram, now that you mention it things do seem a little off. I have grown up around the Knights my whole life. I even hope to join the Spellguard someday to work along side them.  The leader here was very rude when he first came upon us.  I had noticed that he didn't care to see the fallen too.  This is no caravan route and as far as I remember all of the check points were along major routes - easier to watch the caravans and provide the protection they need."

Silestrea will try to remember if she has heard of any check points quite aways from the road, and also see if she can recall where the nearest check point should be given how far they had come along the road. 

(ooc: now i wish i had taken some knowledge(local))


----------



## Zerth (Feb 6, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Silestrea will try to remember if she has heard of any check points quite aways from the road, and also see if she can recall where the nearest check point should be given how far they had come along the road.



Aram will discuss this quietly with Silestrea. He'll also try to recall, what he remembers about the road to Sundabar.

(OOC: Aram actually has local knowledge [+3] and also geography [+3] if it's any help.)


----------



## Breezly (Feb 6, 2004)

Zerth said:
			
		

> Aram will discuss this quietly with Silestrea. He'll also try to recall, what he remembers about the road to Sundabar.
> 
> (OOC: Aram actually has local knowledge [+3] and also geography [+3] if it's any help.)




Aram and Silestrea think back on any of their travels or converations that may have been about traveling on the road to Sundabar *(Knowledge Local (21), Knowledge Geography (15)).  * The first place you stopped on this trip had an inn and it also had a barracks for Knights that patrol the road.  The more you think about it the more you realize that it does not make sense that a guard barracks would be off the road, particulary if they are responsible for patrolling it.

Breezly


----------



## Zerth (Feb 7, 2004)

*Aram, half-elf monk*

After he and Silestrea have had their talk, Aram gestures to all of the companions to come closer. He tries to do this casually so the knights would pay no attention to it. "There is no doubt in my mind anymore, that these men are not Knights in Silver. I believe they are bandits in disguise or even worse. I agree with Dain and Willow, we should stop them now, before we get closer to their base, where there is certainly more of them. And after all, we have agreed to protect this caravan so we are entitled to do so. Any suggestions how to proceed? There's only five of them, I believe we could take them by surprise. We should inform Athil and the merchants before we do anything, so they won't be confused about what is going to happen."


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 7, 2004)

*Dain*

"We should announce that we are returning to the road.  Preferable after notifying Athil.  There may be no need for bloodshed.  I'll go tell Athil."

Dain spurs his horse forward to the merchant leader.  He pulls close and says softly "This is no path towards a guard station.  We must return to the road.  We don't think these are real knights in silver."


----------



## Thanee (Feb 8, 2004)

*Willow, female wood elf druid*

Willow gives a nod of approval to what has been said and watches the "knights" suspiciously from now on. She is ready to draw her sword against them, should it come to the worst.


----------



## Breezly (Feb 8, 2004)

*Post 020804 - A Call to...Halt, Alturiak 6, Evening*



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> "We should announce that we are returning to the road.  Preferable after notifying Athil.  There may be no need for bloodshed.  I'll go tell Athil."
> 
> Dain spurs his horse forward to the merchant leader.  He pulls close and says softly "This is no path towards a guard station.  We must return to the road.  We don't think these are real knights in silver."




You move your pony forward up close the wagon that Athil is leading.  The Knights in Silver are starting to eye you with some suspicion.  You speak to Athil about your suspicions, and his face seems grave, though he nods a bit, acknowledging what you are saying.  Dain, lets his pony slid back to the center of the caravan.

After 5 minutes Athil calls out to the Knights leader, "A moments pause sir.  I must halt for a moment.  My wagon seems to be listing, I must attend to one of the wheels."   Without waiting for the Knights to call a halt, Athil reigns in his wagon and dismounts.

The Knights leader pulls up next to the wagon, "I see no problems with your wagin sir.  It seems fit to move.  We are close to our station, surely we can continue and you can make repairs there.  It grows ever darker a delay would be most unfortunate."
To this Athil shakes his head, 'No good sir.  The wheel will soon dislodge and then, I will not be able to repair this wagon until morning.  It is but a few minutes."   Athil almost impercetably looks to Dain and the others as he says this.

Tsoren, who has been watching the strange wagon notes that the armored guard seems much more attentive to the situation, alternatively looking from Knight to your party, slowly taking in the situation.

Willow, you get a very keen sense from Ivory that she is much more tense and on edge.

Athil attends to the wheel beneath the wagon.  As he is doing this, the Knighs leader speaks to one of the other knights.  When the conversation is finished, the other Knight rides off in the direction you were heading.  "I have sent one of my men forward to make sure the way is clear and to let the Knight in command at the station know of our delay."

How do you proceed?


----------



## Thanee (Feb 8, 2004)

*Willow, female wood elf druid*

Willow ponders, how she could help the situation best. It's clear to her, that the remaining riders need to be dispatched now, since reinforcements will arrive soon and then the situation will be even worse. Also, the wagons are too easy to track, so simply scaring them away won't help either.

Involuntarily her swordhand moves towards the hilt and her fingers grip firmly around it, while she observes the others and decides what to do. Ivory senses her tension as well, which is similar to what is growing inside him (Yes, he's still a male. ).

OOC: Quick question... would the Wild Empathy combined with Handle Animal allow Willow a chance to make the horses of the knights throw off the riders? Or are the trained-for-war horses too resilient to such influences?


----------



## Breezly (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> OOC: Quick question... would the Wild Empathy combined with Handle Animal allow Willow a chance to make the horses of the knights throw off the riders? Or are the trained-for-war horses too resilient to such influences?




The only way you could accomplish that with war horses, is to be able to be very near to them, even touching them.  Otherwise, you will not be able to shake them from a distance.

Breezly


----------



## ControlFreak (Feb 8, 2004)

*Tsoren Gildersham - Human Rog1*



> Tsoren, who has been watching the strange wagon notes that the armored guard seems much more attentive to the situation, alternatively looking from Knight to your party, slowly taking in the situation.



Tsoren stares at the guard, trying to get his attention. When the guard looks back, Tsoren widens his eyes to the guard, deliberately looks at the "Knight" leader, and back at the guard. If the guard appears to have understood the gesture, Tsoren will give a slight nod and wait for any response.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 8, 2004)

*Willow, female wood elf druid*

_“Can we help you with anything?”_ Willow asks Athil. _“Not, that I know how to fix such a wagon...”_ The wood elf shrugs and moves around the wagon, closer to the leader of the knights, eyeing him and his horse for a moment.

_“Those are fine horses you got there, worthy of an honorable warrior.”_ The druid slowly moves closer to him, calmly stroking the fur of the warhorse with one hand, trying to get a feel for the animal, should she decide to use it against its rider.


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 8, 2004)

*Dain*

"Hold!"  Dain shouts at the knight leaving the caravan.  "He wheels his pony in front of the leader.  "I don't like this.  Why are we so far from the road?  This is no place for a guard post.  We will not be led into a trap.  We are returning to the road with the caravan.  You can accompany us if you wish, or should you hinder us, we can leave your bloody corpse in the mud."


----------



## Zerth (Feb 8, 2004)

*Aram, half-elf monk*

Aram watches worriedly as the leader of the knights sends one of his men riding ahead. He knows something must be done quickly, but the chance to stop the knight spurring his horse ahead is lost. He is just about to make a move when he notices Willow approach the knight leader. Aram is not quite sure, what she is up to, but he's going to wait and see how the situation develops and be prepared.

When Dain makes his statement, Aram is eyeing the nearest knight very closely.


----------



## WonkaMania (Feb 8, 2004)

*Fizzlewikk Schlickenbahb - Halfling Rogue*

Fizzlewikk has been thinking everything over and not liking the situation one bit. He isn't quite sure what to do though and just listens to everyone else's suggestions.

When Dain yells out:


			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> "I don't like this.  Why are we so far from the road?  This is no place for a guard post.  We will not be led into a trap.  We are returning to the road with the caravan.  You can accompany us if you wish, or should you hinder us, we can leave your bloody corpse in the mud."




 Fizzi prepares to go on the defensive. He'll try to easily maneuver his dog into some cover should fighting break out, as he still isn't sure what to do..


*OOC*: Fizzlewikk will try to get cover from both the "knights" and the mysterious wagon.


----------



## Breezly (Feb 9, 2004)

ControlFreak said:
			
		

> Tsoren stares at the guard, trying to get his attention. When the guard looks back, Tsoren widens his eyes to the guard, deliberately looks at the "Knight" leader, and back at the guard. If the guard appears to have understood the gesture, Tsoren will give a slight nod and wait for any response.




The guard looks at you strangely, as if he did not catch the meaning of your gesture.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Silestrea, half-elf sorceress*

After discussing things with Aram, Silestrea stays near the man finding that she feels safer in this situation somewhere close to one of her friends.  She is a little shocked at Dain's statement, though she doesn't show it.  She had never really been in a position where she questioned the authorities.  While it was obvious that that something strange was happening, she didn't quite think everything through to this point.  Looking to Aram, she can see him watching one of the Knights very closely, she turns to look at the man, then looks around to see if she can tell the reaction that Dain has had on each of them.


----------



## Breezly (Feb 9, 2004)

*Post 020904 - A rough knight, Alturiak 6, Evening*



			
				Manzanita said:
			
		

> "Hold!"  Dain shouts at the knight leaving the caravan.  "He wheels his pony in front of the leader.  "I don't like this.  Why are we so far from the road?  This is no place for a guard post.  We will not be led into a trap.  We are returning to the road with the caravan.  You can accompany us if you wish, or should you hinder us, we can leave your bloody corpse in the mud."




Anger consumes the Knights in Silver leader's face.  His hand moves down to his sword, but he does not draw.  "Are you daft dwarf?  You dare threaten the Knights in Silver?  You will not lead this caravan anywhere.  You are part of an investigation into the deaths of merchants and Knights and you WILL accompany me to our guard station.  I will give you leave for your insolence this time, should you make a move to hinder me or threaten me again, I will put you in chains."

*(Dain, your Sense Motive check on the Knight leaves you quite a bit more suspicious, as if you are not convinced he is being honest.  Though, you are not sure what part he is being dishonest about)*

The other Knights get tense and seem ready to act, moving their horses forward along the caravan's length.  

Willow, you are close enough to the leader to attempt something with the Knight Leader's horse, though the moment is fleeting.  Athil seems to shrink more under the wagon and the Knight Leader ignores your question as he is focused on Dain at the moment. 

Fizzi, you successfully position yourself behind the strange wagon.  You notice the other three knights have moved a bit forward towards the comotion at the front of caravan.

Tsoren, you are not getting any reaction from the guard on the strange wagon, he seems focused on the action in front of the caravan.  Though, his hand is on his sword and the blade is about an inch out of the scabbard.

Aram and Silestrea, you are poised at the front of the caravan, observing the parley.

The rest of the merchants seem confused and a bit frigthened.

What does everyone do?


----------



## Manzanita (Feb 9, 2004)

*Dain*

Dain directs his voice at the merchants.  "There is no reason to go this far from the road.  You have been ambushed once, and we have rescued you once.  Let's not have a second go at that.  Turn around your wagons.  Let us return to the road.  We will explain the situation to the next guard post we meet."

Dain urges his horse towards the merchants to push them gently to turn around.


----------



## Zerth (Feb 9, 2004)

*Aram, half-elf monk*

Aram looks the leader in the eyes. "Wearing armor does not make a knight. Your manners have proven, that you don't deserve to wear that armor." Aram's voice is cold and stern. "You are no knight! Spare us from your false words, none here believe you anymore."


----------



## Thanee (Feb 9, 2004)

*Willow, female wood elf druid*

Seeing the moment of confrontation closing, Willow doesn't hesitate and proceeds with her little diversion plan.

She takes advantage of the leader being focused on Dain and Aram talking to him and uses her empathic powers to let the horse go wild, rear and hopefully throw off its rider.

Immediately thereafter, she steps back close to the next wagon for some protection, ready to draw her sword.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Silestrea, half-elf sorceress*

With things looking like they are tumbling out of hand entirely too fast, Silestrea decides that it is time to try and calm the situation.  Perhaps they will agree to go to the next guard post along the road, if not then the Knights might show their true faces.  Probably against most people's best judgement, Silestrea chants a quick spell and casts _hypnotism_ on the leader of the knights.  

"Calm down sir, there is no need for violence.  Perhaps we could make other arrangements.  This caravan needs to get to Sundabar as soon as possible to see for their dead too.  I know of a guard post that was not more than a day away from where we were.  If we return to the road and proceed there then you can satisfy your inquest while we help these poor travelers reach their destination."

[ooc: spell-failure 15%, will save DC 15, affects 2d4HD, targetting only the leader]


----------



## Breezly (Feb 10, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> With things looking like they are tumbling out of hand entirely too fast, Silestrea decides that it is time to try and calm the situation.  Perhaps they will agree to go to the next guard post along the road, if not then the Knights might show their true faces.  Probably against most people's best judgement, Silestrea chants a quick spell and casts _hypnotism_ on the leader of the knights.




OOC: Great link to the spell, thanx!  Do you want to try and Bluff in order to try and appear as if you are not casting a spell?  I am going to up your spell failure if you decide to try and bluff.

Breezly


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 10, 2004)

(ooc: no i think that they are paying more attention to Dain and to Willow's diversion (will try after that))


----------



## WonkaMania (Feb 10, 2004)

*Fizzlewikk Schlickenbahb - Halfling Rogue*

Fizzlewikk watches as the confrontation still goes on. _Hmmm..._ he thinks to himself, _this does not look good.. no, not at all... perhaps I should make myself unseen.._

 Now that he's maneuvered himself behind some cover from both the knights and the mysterious wagon, Fizzlewikk will attempt to "dissapear".

*OOC*: Fizzlewikk will attempt to "Hide" as per the skill. He is behind cover from both the knights and the mysterious wagon, and I'm not sure if that gives bonuses to hide or not...? Here is Fizzi's hide stats without any bonuses for cover (if they exist):

*Hide: +11* ....(4 ranks, +4 DEX, +4 size, -1 ACP)


----------



## ControlFreak (Feb 10, 2004)

*Tsoren Gildersham - Human Rog1*

Tsoren secretly (I hope) palms his sling and a bullet while watching the exchange.

*Sleight of Hand: +6* (3 Ranks, +3 DEX)


----------

